# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Sondage Marine Le Pen prsidentielles 2012

## ManusDei

http://www.leparisien.fr/election-pr...11-1348346.php

Je suppose que  peu prs tout le monde  d en entendre parler, ce week-end ils ont sortis un sondage o Marine Le Pen arrivait en tte au premier tour.

Et depuis  s'affole  droite et  gauche.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Personnellement je trouve que c'est un non-problme. A supposer que Marine Le Pen fasse un bon score au premier tour et passe au second, elle se rammassera au second tour. Le FN n'a aucun rservoir de voix,  moins peut-tre que Besancenot passe galement au second tour.

En plus les lections c'est dans un an, donc pas vraiment de raison de se casser la tte dessus ds maintenant.

----------


## toopac

Je problme ce n'est pas qu'elle risque de passer au second tour, c'est trs largement improbable, le deuxime candidat sera surement lu prsident.
C'est a le problme. C'est que celui qui passe au second tour avec Marine Le Pen (si elle passe) sera lu prsident.
Les lections risquent donc de se jouer au premier tour.

----------


## el_slapper

En d'autres termes, a va charcler svre en faveur du vote "utile". Des deux cots. Bayrou, De Villepin, Dupont-Aignan, Besancenot, Mlenchon et Joly vont avoir droit  un traitement de faveur.  ::aie::

----------


## om

En France soit t'as peur des arabes soit t'as peur de Marine Le Pen. Si t'as peur des deux tu as une carte UMP.

 ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est a le problme. C'est que celui qui passe au second tour avec Marine Le Pen (si elle passe) sera lu prsident.
> Les lections risquent donc de se jouer au premier tour.


Ben, dans la cinquime rpublique j'ai pas souvenir d'une lection o le rsultat du second tour ait vraiment t une surprise, gnralement on peut deviner ds la fin du premier tour qui va tre lu.

----------


## toopac

Je suis pas entirement d'accord, par exemple en 1974 Valry Giscard d'Estaing a gagn au second tour malgr les 10 points de retard qu'il avait sur son adversaire au premier tour.
Dans une moindre mesure Franois Mitterrand a fait la mme 7 ans plus tard, tout comme Jacques Chirac en 1995.
Sinon on a en gnral une moyenne de 5-10 points d'cart entre les deux candidats au second tour, ce qui peut tout de mme laisser de la place  un peu d'incertitude. 
(sans compter le taux d'abstention qui peut, dans une certaine mesure, faire pencher la balance d'un ct ou d'un autre)

----------


## Acropole

Prdit par ceux la mme qui n'avaient pas vu arriver son pre en 2002, mme 1 semaine  l'avance. Les sondages sont vraiment du n'importe quoi (et dire qu'il va falloir payer 75 000 si on veut en faire un sur son site *LOL*).
En suite, comme le dit el_slapper, a risque de favoriser le vote utile. Alors manigance du PS et de l'UMP qui risquent de prendre une svre dculotte si Le Pen n'tait pas si menaante ?
Les sondages sont seconds sur la liste des trucs dont il faut se mfier, aprs les politiciens. Alors les sondages en politique...  ::mrgreen:: 
Le pire c'est que mme si elle passe au second tour a continuera comme avant au PS et  l'UMP. Jamais ils ne se remettrons en question. Sachant que l'immigration n'est certainement pas le principal soucis des franais actuellement. Il y'a plus de mcontentement vis  vis des banques et des traders. Mais comme le PS et l'UMP ne semblent pas vouloir changer quoi que ce soit  tout a, le coup de pied au cul Le Pen est une alternative pour beaucoup d'lecteurs. Coup de pied qui passera pas le second tour, les autres se diront "ouf, bha, on continue pareil".
Et puis sincrement, on est pas en Libye ou en Core du nord. Les types (nombreux, comme mlanchon par exemple) qui viennent beugler comme des cochons qu'on gorge sont pathtiques et ridicules. On vit trs bien en France, mme quand on est pas riche, a quelques exceptions prt.




> En France soit t'as peur des arabes soit t'as peur de Marine Le Pen. Si t'as peur des deux tu as une carte UMP.


Et si t'as peur ni des uns ni des autres ?
T'as pas de carte d'lecteur ou tu va  la pche le dimanche d'lection.

----------


## mortapa

Vivement 2012 et que BleuMarinne gagne  ::aie:: 

2012 sera une anne de grande rigolade, je commence  faire mon stock de boite de conserve, juste au cas ou..  ::mouarf::

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

On n'a que ce qu'on mrite: en France, on a le pire systme d'lections qui existe (majoritaire  deux tours),  part le systme Etats-Unien. Au premier tour on ne vote pas pour son candidat prfr parce qu'il faut voter utile, et au second non plus parce qu'on n'a plus le choix. Le tout tant guid par les sondages puisque c'est eux qui dterminent le "vote utile".

Si un jour on rnove nos institutions, il serait bien de redcouvrir les autres modes de scrutin, et en particulier le vote par approbation.

----------


## mortapa

woow je kiffe  ::ccool:: 

Le principe m'tait inconnu mais  vraiment de la gueule et serait un grand pas pour aller vers une socit libertaire  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Le pire c'est que mme si elle passe au second tour a continuera comme avant au PS et  l'UMP. Jamais ils ne se remettrons en question. Sachant que l'immigration n'est certainement pas le principal soucis des franais actuellement. Il y'a plus de mcontentement vis  vis des banques et des traders. *Mais comme le PS et l'UMP ne semblent pas vouloir changer quoi que ce soit  tout a*


La question est, en ont-ils encore le pouvoir ?

Ce qu'ils ne veulent pas admettre publiquement, c'est que eux et leurs prdcesseurs ont dlibrment donner le pouvoir  des instances non-dmocratiques, aux banques et aux lobbies.

A partir de l ... Se sont juste des leurres, des pantins qui sont l pour amuser la galerie et dtourner notre regard des personnes qui font le monde.




> , le coup de pied au cul Le Pen est une alternative pour beaucoup d'lecteurs. Coup de pied qui passera pas le second tour, les autres se diront "ouf, bha, on continue pareil".


Ouaip. Mais on peut craindre un meilleur score de la fille par rapport  celui du pre au 2me tour.




> Et puis sincrement, on est pas en Libye ou en Core du nord. Les types (nombreux, comme mlanchon par exemple) qui viennent beugler comme des cochons qu'on gorge sont pathtiques et ridicules. On vit trs bien en France, mme quand on est pas riche, a quelques exceptions prt.


a dpend pas mal des rgions et des situations familiales. Les exceptions se comptent quand mme en millions donc bon ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce qu'ils ne veulent pas admettre publiquement, c'est que eux et leurs prdcesseurs ont dlibrment donner le pouvoir  des instances non-dmocratiques, aux banques et aux lobbies.
> 
> A partir de l ... Se sont juste des leurres, des pantins qui sont l pour amuser la galerie et dtourner notre regard des personnes qui font le monde.


En mme temps a a toujours t comme a depuis quelques milliers d'annes (au moins) et la nature humaine n'ayant pas volu depuis, il y a peu de chance que a change dans un avenir proche. Celui qui a l'argent commande le dfil  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> En mme temps a a toujours t comme a depuis quelques milliers d'annes (au moins) et la nature humaine n'ayant pas volu depuis, il y a peu de chance que a change dans un avenir proche. Celui qui a l'argent commande le dfil


Non pas depuis des milliers d'annes, c'est variable en fonction des socits et des poques.

Pendant plusieurs sicles en France l'aristocratie n'avait pas l'argent mais avait pourtant le pouvoir. La rvolution franaise dcoule directement de cette "injustice". Les bourgeois ont pris les rnes.

Le truc c'est que comme on bourre le mou aux gosses depuis 2 sicles avec des "le peuple a pris le pouvoir en prenant la bastille", lorsque ceux-ci sont devenus adultes, ignorants comme ils sont, ils le croient toujours !

Ya plein plein plein de gens qui croient vivre dans une dmocratie dirige par un pouvoir politique ayant les pleins pouvoirs et lus par le peuple. Et les politiques jouent le jeu en faisant semblant.

Maintenant ce que tu dis, "Celui qui a l'argent commande le dfil ", c'est exactement ce que je disais au post d'avant, et a n'a jamais t aussi vrai il me semble.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pendant plusieurs sicles en France l'aristocratie n'avait pas l'argent mais avait pourtant le pouvoir. La rvolution franaise dcoule directement de cette "injustice". Les bourgeois ont pris les rnes.


Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles pouvoir. Quand tu as un compte (ou un duc je sais plus, un seigneur fodal quoi) qui crit une lettre "gentille"  un banquier pour lui demander de payer ses chevaliers parce que sinon c'est la dche, on voit bien qui a le pouvoir dans le tas  ::mouarf:: 

Puis la situation que tu dcris a t vraie pendant une priode relativement courte. Oui, le "pouvoir" est pass  un moment donn de l'aristocratie  la bourgeoisie: l'argent a "chang de main" pourrait-on dire. Mais il n'empche que celui qui l'avait continuait  mener le bal.




> Le truc c'est que comme on bourre le mou aux gosses depuis 2 sicles avec des "le peuple a pris le pouvoir en prenant la bastille", lorsque ceux-ci sont devenus adultes, ignorants comme ils sont, ils le croient toujours !


Alors que la Rvolution Franaise a t une rvolution d'avocats et de journalistes.  ::mouarf:: 




> Ya plein plein plein de gens qui croient vivre dans une dmocratie dirige par un pouvoir politique ayant les pleins pouvoirs et lus par le peuple. Et les politiques jouent le jeu en faisant semblant.


Ben pourquoi donner au peuple les moyens de rflchir, a serait le bordel et a deviendrait trs vite ingrable. Y a pas de masos dans ceux qui tirent les ficelles (ce qui n'est pas la mme chose que le politicien faisant son speech sur la tribune).




> Maintenant ce que tu dis, "Celui qui a l'argent commande le dfil ", c'est exactement ce que je disais au post d'avant, et a n'a jamais t aussi vrai il me semble.


C'est--dire que le XXe sicle a vu merger une alternative au systme capitaliste classique tel que dcrit par Marx. Systme qui a russi  montrer des rsultats conomiques hors du commun et  lever le niveau de vie global. Il n'tait pas parfait videmment, comme tout systme d'ailleurs. Puis, au cours d'une guerre idologique, il a t partiellement enterr.

Bref, l'pouvantail que ce systme reprsentait a conduit les puissances occidentales a faire ce qu'on pourrait appeler du social et  s'carter du modle capitaliste traditionnel. Mais maintenant que cet pouvantail a disparu, ils cherchent  revenir au modle plus ancien, ce qui est beaucoup plus compliqu et demande des moyens de contrle et de pression sur la population qui sont beaucoup plus forts. Et a va pas aller en s'arrangeant.

----------


## Acropole

> a dpend pas mal des rgions et des situations familiales. Les exceptions se comptent quand mme en millions donc bon ...


Ha ! Je l'attendais celle l  ::mrgreen:: 
J'ai appris il y'a peu que je vis dans *l'un des dpartement les plus pauvres* de France, *plus de 60 places aprs la seine saint-denis*, ma ville ayant un revenu moyen quasi gal  celui de Clichy sous bois, dpart des meutes de 2005. Sources :Salaires moyens.
Ce qui m'amne  dire en toute lgitimit que ces personnes qui parlent de ghetto, de misre et compagnie sont des hypocrites.
Dans ma rgion tout est centrs sur le monopole urbain de la prfecture, phagocytant tous les dpartements autour, depuis des dcennies : emplois, entreprises, universits, monuments, vnements, routes (deux autoroutes qui contournent gentiment le dpartement)... sans compter le mpris envers les gens de la campagne.
Est-ce que a me donne envie de brler des voitures ? Non.
Est-ce que a me donne envie de voter FN ? Non.

Toutes ces histoires ne sont que des caprices d'enfants gts qui veulent leur Playstation ou leur grosse bagnole.
Il y'a 50 ans, avoir une tl noir et blanc tait un signe de richesse. Aujourd'hui c'est un signe de misre intolrable et de crime contre l'humanit...
Au bout d'un moment faut arrter les dlires de perscution.

----------


## Nudger

> Toutes ces histoires ne sont que des caprices d'enfants gts qui veulent leur Playstation ou leur grosse bagnole.
> Il y'a 50 ans, avoir une tl noir et blanc tait un signe de richesse. Aujourd'hui c'est un signe de misre intolrable et de crime contre l'humanit...
> Au bout d'un moment faut arrter les dlires de perscution.


Le chmage qui passe de 7,2%  prs de 10% de la population active, c'est un drle de dlire de perscution (a passe  15% si on inclue les demandeurs d'emploi catgories B et C).
La crise a t violente pour de nombreuses familles, avec en plus une inflation galopante des prix de l'nergie (entre autres) et donc baisse du pouvoir d'achat...
Et sans parler de l'augmentation constante de monde aux restaurants du coeur.

----------


## Marco46

> Ha ! Je l'attendais celle l 
> J'ai appris il y'a peu que je vis dans *l'un des dpartement les plus pauvres* de France, *plus de 60 places aprs la seine saint-denis*, ma ville ayant un revenu moyen quasi gal  celui de Clichy sous bois, dpart des meutes de 2005. Sources :Salaires moyens.
> 
> [...]


J'arrive pas  accder au site, j'irai voir plus tard, mais il serait intressant de savoir s'ils parlent de salaire *moyen* ou *mdian*. S'il s'agit du salaire moyen, alors il suffit de quelques bourgeois bien gras pour lever la moyenne. Bref a n'a pas beaucoup d'intrt.

Si par vivre trs bien tu entends que plus personne ne meurt de faim en France ok. Si tu es dans le dlire "les chomeurs ont tous des fringues de marques des BM et ils bouffent du caviar  la louche" alors non.

EDIT : Visiblement c'est le salaire moyen. Sinon merci pour le lien c'est trs intressant tout a.

----------


## Acropole

> Le chmage qui passe de 7,2%  prs de 10% de la population active, c'est un drle de dlire de perscution (a passe  15% si on inclue les demandeurs d'emploi catgories B et C).
> La crise a t violente pour de nombreuses familles, avec en plus une inflation galopante des prix de l'nergie (entre autres) et donc baisse du pouvoir d'achat...
> Et sans parler de l'augmentation constante de monde aux restaurants du coeur.


a fait des dcennies que a dure. La crise actuelle n'est pas rtroactive. A noter que l'article commence par "Les premires meutes urbaines ont lieu dans les annes 1970". Et 1969 ?




> Si par vivre trs bien tu entends que plus personne ne meurt de faim en France ok. Si tu es dans le dlire "les chomeurs ont tous des fringues de marques des BM et ils bouffent du caviar  la louche" alors non.


Je suis dans le "dlire" que j'ai expliqu plus haut : 




> Il y'a 50 ans, avoir une tl noir et blanc tait un signe de richesse. Aujourd'hui c'est un signe de misre intolrable et de crime contre l'humanit...


Entre la pauvret et la convoitise du luxe il y'a une grande diffrence.
Les deux aboutissent aux mmes comportement (meutes, votes extrmes, haine du "bourgeois bien gras"), mais la justification est trs diffrente.

Ma tl date des annes 90 et je n'ai jamais brl de voitures, ni vot aux extrmes (ni vot du tout). C'est la diffrence entre l'avoir et l'tre. On n'apprend plus ces trucs la en cours de philo de nos jours ?

----------


## Marco46

> Ma tl date des annes 90 et je n'ai jamais brl de voitures, ni vot aux extrmes (ni vot du tout). C'est la diffrence entre l'avoir et l'tre. On n'apprend plus ces trucs la en cours de philo de nos jours ?


J'ai pas de tl, pas de portable (tlphone ou ordi), j'ai 3 PC qui datent de mathusalem et j'ai pas de compte Facebook ni Twitter, et donc le pire de tout, je communique par mail !

C'est grave docteur ?

----------


## ManusDei

D'habitude on joue  qui a la plus grosse, l vous jouez  qui a la plus petite, a change  ::mouarf:: 

@Acropole : Pour reprendre l'exemple de la Seine-Saint-Denis (qui ne se limite pas aux cits), bah dans les cits de la Seine-Saint-Denis tu en moyenne 50% de chomage, pas grand monde veut embaucher une racaille des cits, mme avec un casier vierge et une carte des scouts. Est-ce que c'est le cas par chez toi ?

@grafikm_fr : bah oui l'tre humain a pas volu, les femmes avaient dj le droit de vote y a 100 ans en France, les noirs n'taient pas esclaves y a 300 ans de a, etc.... (c'est pas parfait pour autant)

@Marco46 : Oui les politiques ont le pouvoir de changer tout un tas de choses, en particulier au niveau des banques, ou de l'emploi, car ils dictent les lois, et les rgles. Mais le gouvernement en place n'en n'a aucune envie (je pense que le PS ne ferait pas mieux).

Pour les trois, je vous rappelle que le monde a volu depuis les annes 70, pour reprendre l'exemple de la tl (j'aime bien reprendre les exemples  ::lol:: ), c'tait du luxe dans les annes 70, maintenant c'est un objet courant, un peu comme la brosse  dents. Faut revoir votre dfinition du luxe, qui n'est plus du tout en phase avec la socit actuelle.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> @grafikm_fr : bah oui l'tre humain a pas volu, les femmes avaient dj le droit de vote y a 100 ans en France, les noirs n'taient pas esclaves y a 300 ans de a, etc.... (c'est pas parfait pour autant)


Oul...

Oui les femmes ont eu le droit de vote. Et? Tout ce qu'elles ont gagn, c'est d'aller lire tout comme les hommes des politiciens qui font le mariole  la tribune. Par contre, ceux qui contrlent le processus politique c'est toujours les mmes, rien n'a chang. Et encore, s'il y avait pas l'pouvantail de service, le droit de vote, elles pourraient aller s'accrocher pour l'avoir.

L'esclavage? Ben oui, il est plus l. Parce que les moyens de contrle voluent. Avant il y avait les chanes, maintenant il y a le crdit immobilier et les mdias. C'est tout.

----------


## Marco46

> @Marco46 : Oui les politiques ont le pouvoir de changer tout un tas de choses, en particulier au niveau des banques, ou de l'emploi, car ils dictent les lois, et les rgles. Mais le gouvernement en place n'en n'a aucune envie (je pense que le PS ne ferait pas mieux).


Mais non le gouvernement franais n'a plus le pouvoir de dcider certainement choses. Du fait de toute une srie d'accords internationaux la France ne peut plus dcider de mesures trop "anti-librales" par exemple. Sinon elle se mange des taxes normes.

Le gouvernement a sciemment abandonn son pouvoir rgalien au profit d'entit non-dmocratique. Un des principaux scandales de la fin du XXIme sicle c'est bien celui-ci.

Comprends que ne parle mme pas de l'action des lobbies, je parle du droit au sens strict.




> Tout ce qu'elles ont gagn, c'est d'aller lire tout comme les hommes des politiciens qui font le mariole  la tribune.


Genre comme Sgolne Royal ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui les femmes ont eu le droit de vote. Et? Tout ce qu'elles ont gagn, c'est d'aller lire tout comme les hommes des politiciens qui font le mariole  la tribune.


Je ne suis pas sr qu'elles soient d'accord avec toi.
Autre exemple, la scurit sociale, c'est pas li aux femmes, mais c'est bien des politiques qui l'ont mis en place. Y a aussi les retraites, les allocations chomage, les congs pays (pas instaurs par un gouvernement  la base, mais maintenant c'est dans la loi), le salaire minimum.




> L'esclavage? Ben oui, il est plus l. Parce que les moyens de contrle voluent. Avant il y avait les chanes, maintenant il y a le crdit immobilier et les mdias. C'est tout.


On peut le payer, le crdit immobilier. Les mdias tu peux ne pas les couter. Les chanes, c'tait un autre qui choisissait, pas toi.

@Marco46 : Y a un paquet de choses  changer, voire  supprimer, oui. Ce que des gouvernements ont fait, d'autres (gouvernements ou autres) peuvent le dfaire.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne suis pas sr qu'elles soient d'accord avec toi.
> Autre exemple, la scurit sociale, c'est pas li aux femmes, mais c'est bien des politiques qui l'ont mis en place. Y a aussi les retraites, les allocations chomage, les congs pays (pas instaurs par un gouvernement  la base, mais maintenant c'est dans la loi), le salaire minimum.


Faut voir ce que l'on entend par politique, gnralement on entend par l une personne qui fait carrire dans la politique (alors que a devrait surtout pas tre un mtier mais bon c'est un autre dbat).

En l'occurrence la scurit sociale c'est sous la pression du CNR, c'est pas une invention d'un homme politique de carrire pour servir sa carrire.

Les autres acquis sociaux que tu as cit ont bien t mis en place par un gouvernement (le Front Populaire) mais suite  des grves massives et dans le contexte de l'existence de l'URSS. a a beaucoup jou dans cette histoire.
Bref le contexte est trs trs trs diffrent et a n'a pu se faire qu'avec l'accord des hommes d'argent. Sans a, point de salut.




> @Marco46 : Y a un paquet de choses  changer, voire  supprimer, oui. Ce que des gouvernements ont fait, d'autres (gouvernements ou autres) peuvent le dfaire.


Illgalement on peut faire tout ce qu'on veut en effet  ::aie::

----------


## mortapa

Sympa la manire dont ont  dvier de Marine  l'tude de notre socit.



> On peut le payer, le crdit immobilier. Les mdias tu peux ne pas les couter. Les chanes, c'tait un autre qui choisissait, pas toi.


Mais oui bien sure  ::roll:: , c'est beau de croire que la masse  encore le choix... 
_De toute faon si  50 ans on  pas une rolex on  gch sa vie_
Citation d'une merde probablement acteur, chef d'entreprise ou autre, je sais plus et on s'en moque.
Tu crois que les gens dcident se qu'il achte aujourdhui ? les 3/4 de leur besoin sont cre grce aux pub...




> Y a un paquet de choses  changer, voire  supprimer, oui. Ce que des gouvernements ont fait, d'autres (gouvernements ou autres) peuvent le dfaire.


Aucun gouvernement ne peut dfaire le mal qui est prsent, surtout pas les gouvernement... y'a une citation que j'aime bien qui rsume quasiment tout :
*Pas de gouvernement, l'ducation suffit !*


@grafikm_fr
Je comprend vraiment pas comment tu peut aborder des ides comme celle ci et d'un autre cot, avoir une signature digne d'un facho... mme si actuellement elle reflte la vrit c'est la socit qui  cre cet tat de fait et non la nature de l'humaine. C'est donc malsain et prtentieux d'aborder se genre de chose.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Autre exemple, la scurit sociale, c'est pas li aux femmes, mais c'est bien des politiques qui l'ont mis en place. Y a aussi les retraites, les allocations chomage, les congs pays (pas instaurs par un gouvernement  la base, mais maintenant c'est dans la loi), le salaire minimum.


Ouais, parce que l'URSS (et les socialistes avant) servaient d'pouvantail (cf. la citation clbre d'Henri Ford sur le sujet).




> On peut le payer, le crdit immobilier.


Comment ca?




> Les mdias tu peux ne pas les couter.


 ::arf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les autres acquis sociaux que tu as cit ont bien t mis en place par un gouvernement (le Front Populaire) mais suite  des grves massives et dans le contexte de l'existence de l'URSS. a a beaucoup jou dans cette histoire.


Bah oui, la France se balanait en 1936 au-dessus du vide d'une explosion sociale (peut-tre pas comme celle l'Empire Russe en 1917, mais au moins comme celui de l'Espagne en 1936 justement  ::mouarf:: )

Il a donc fallu dsamorcer le bordel. Le problme c'est que du coup a a fini par 1940 et les blinds allemands sur les champs.

----------


## Marco46

> @grafikm_fr
> Je comprend vraiment pas comment tu peut aborder des ides comme celle ci et d'un autre cot, avoir une signature digne d'un facho... mme si actuellement elle reflte la vrit c'est la socit qui  cre cet tat de fait et non la nature de l'humaine. C'est donc malsain et prtentieux d'aborder se genre de chose.


En mme temps c'est une citation d'Adolphe Thiers, celui qui a organis la rpression sanguinaire contre la Commune de Paris. Donc bon ...

"Thiers, le type mme du bourgeois cruel et born qui senfonce sans broncher dans le sang" G. Clemenceau.

Je comprends pas pourquoi il a mis cette signature, et c'est certain que a n'encourage pas  tre amical avec lui. Je comprends pas non plus sa position sur le vote des femmes. Elles ont fait un pas vers l'galit en gagnant un droit, mme si ce droit ne rapporte rien. C'est plus symbolique comme intrt.

----------


## Marco46

> Bah oui, la France se balanait en 1936 au-dessus du vide d'une explosion sociale (peut-tre pas comme celle l'Empire Russe en 1917, mais au moins comme celui de l'Espagne en 1936 justement )
> 
> Il a donc fallu dsamorcer le bordel. Le problme c'est que du coup a a fini par 1940 et les blinds allemands sur les champs.


Si les allemands ont vaincu l'arme franaise, ce n'est certainement pas  cause du Front Populaire. D'un simple point de vue stratgique les chefs militaires franais sont les plus grands responsables.

----------


## ManusDei

> Faut voir ce que l'on entend par politique, gnralement on entend par l une personne qui fait carrire dans la politique (alors que a devrait surtout pas tre un mtier mais bon c'est un autre dbat).


Je parle des personnes qui s'investissent en politique, pas seulement de ceux qui veulent y faire carrire.




> En l'occurrence la scurit sociale c'est sous la pression du CNR, c'est pas une invention d'un homme politique de carrire pour servir sa carrire.


A l'poque, plusieurs membres du CNR tait au gouvernement. Celui qui a organis la mise en place de la scurit sociale (dont j'ai oubli le nom), tait ministre de la sant  l'poque, il me semble. Bref oui il y a pression sociale, mais sans un gouvernement rien ne se ferait, on resterait dans du "yfau" (c'est beau les "yfau", mais si personne ne fait...).

@mortapa : Jacques Segula, un mec qui fait de la pub, et organis la communication de quelques campagnes politiques. Vu le bordel que c'est pour grer un projet informatique  10 personnes sans dsigner un chef, je suis pas certain que pour un pays a marche mieux, ducation ou pas ducation.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> *Pas de gouvernement, l'ducation suffit !*


Et l'ducation se met en place toute seule sans pouvoir central? 
Je vois bien les hommes de Cro-magnon faire une dicte au fond de leur caverne de la Dordogne  ::mouarf:: 




> Je comprend vraiment pas comment tu peut aborder des ides comme celle ci et d'un autre cot, avoir une signature digne d'un facho... mme si actuellement elle reflte la vrit c'est la socit qui  cre cet tat de fait et non la nature de l'humaine. C'est donc malsain et prtentieux d'aborder se genre de chose.


Parce que tu ignores le contexte de cette citation. C'tait une rponse  des personnes qui prconisaient (peut-tre comme toi) une ducation  tout prix, sans se rendre compte que l'ducation totale en soi va crer plus de problmes qu'elle va en rsoudre.

Et que tu ne comprends pas aussi qu'il y aura toujours une opposition (qu'on pourrait qualifier de dialectique) entre les intrts de l'individu et ceux de la socit.

----------


## ManusDei

@grafikm_fr : Ton crdit immobilier tu le payes avec de l'argent (comme le font plein de gens aujourd'hui).

Et le lien entre la France de 36 et le nazisme de 40, je le vois pas.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si les allemands ont vaincu l'arme franaise, ce n'est certainement pas  cause du Front Populaire. D'un simple point de vue stratgique les chefs militaires franais sont les plus grands responsables.


Non, a c'est une lgende lance par de Gaulle (bah oui, fallait bien se faire voir a posteriori).

Le processus rel est bien plus complexe et impossible  dcrire en deux paragraphes, mais en gros soit la France se prparait  la guerre soit elle dsamorait la tension sociale. Elle a choisi la deuxime solution et s'est de facto "auto-dmobilise". Au grand plaisir de l'Angleterre videmment.

Parce que contrairement aux lgendes, la campagne de France n'a pas t exactement une promenade pour la Wehrmacht.

----------


## Marco46

> Non, a c'est une lgende lance par de Gaulle (bah oui, fallait bien se faire voir a posteriori).
> 
> Le processus rel est bien plus complexe et impossible  dcrire en deux paragraphes, mais en gros soit la France se prparait  la guerre soit elle dsamorait la tension sociale. Elle a choisi la deuxime solution et s'est de facto "auto-dmobilise". Au grand plaisir de l'Angleterre videmment.
> 
> Parce que contrairement aux lgendes, la campagne de France n'a pas t exactement une promenade pour la Wehrmacht.


C'est pas une lgende c'est un fait historique largement document. Les franais seuls (sans les britanniques et ni les belges) avaient plus de soldats (beaucoup plus), 2 fois plus de tanks et qui plus est de meilleure qualit, des avions de meilleure qualit (je sais pas pour le nombre).
Les allemands de leur ct avait  peine une dizaine de divisions ultra modernes et mcanises. Le reste tait quip comme les franais,  la mode de la dernire guerre avec des fusils et des charrettes tires par des chevaux.

Simplement les gnraux franais n'ont pas cru en l'utilisation des blinds groups appuys par l'aviation (faut quand mme en tenir une sacre couche non ?) malgr le bouquin de .... De Gaulle dans les annes 30 qui a servi d'inspiration  .... Guderian pour monter l'arme mcanise allemande. C'est fort non ? L'ironie de l'histoire me fait toujours halluciner.

Par ailleurs, stratgie ou pas, lorsque les allemands sont entrs en Pologne, il n'avaient laiss que quelques divisions  l'ouest, il aurait suffit de franchir le Rhin pour mettre un terme dfinitif au nazisme.

'fin bref, avec des si ...

Je comprends pas la dernire phrase que j'ai quot de ton post par rapport au reste du post. Parce que a va en sens contraire de ce que tu dis et je suis au moins d'accord avec la dernire phrase, contrairement  ce que l'on pense (merci la grande vadrouille), les allemands en ont pris plein la tte pendant la campagne de France (80 000 morts en 5 semaines c'est vraiment beaucoup, sans compter les blesss).

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour en revenir au sujet, je vois 2 choses dans ce sondage.

Les partis principaux sentent que le vent tourne, en particulier Sarkozy qui voit ses soutiens tomber les uns aprs les autres, et donc ils balancent un sondage encourageant le vote utile au premier tour pour liminer les alternatives de socits (Eva joly, Bayrou entre autre, Villepin  titre personnel pour sarko).
Au passage, je pense que si Eva joly arrivait au pouvoir, ca serait un sacr foutoir avec pas mal d'affaires d'tat qui sortirait des placards et beaucoup d'hommes politiques qui finiraient en taule dans les 2 ou 3 ans qui suivent.
J'y vois donc une manipulation, ce coup ci plus de la part de sarko, le parisien tant un journal ami pour lui.

La deuxime chose, c'est que si effectivement ce n'est pas une machination, et que marine passe au premier tour, je pense qu'elle fera un score bien plus lev que son pre. Dj son image est plus douce ( tort je pense) parce que c'est une femme.
De plus, les lecteurs se souviennent des promesses de l'aprs 2002 comme quoi tout allait changer, et on voit bien que 10 ans aprs, le systme est encore pire qu'avant. On sortira d'un quinquennat d'un prsident honni par la moiti de la population, limit hait en fait, au bilan intrieur comme extrieur dsastreux, avec un pays ruin. La crise a bon dos et servira bien sur de bouc missaire, mais il ne faut pas se foutre le doigt dans l'oeil, les choix politiques ont t des paris de casino.

Au passage, mme sur les valeurs, on a perdu. En 10 ans, on a vu la victoire des ides pour le FN, la plupart de ses ides tant reprises par l'UMP, et plus grave encore par la gauche. (royal n'tait pas en reste sur la nation et la patrie)

Il n'est pas absurde dans ce climat que le FN fasse un trs bon score au second tour. Il n'est pas absurde non plus d'imaginer une dsaffection des lections au premier, et surtout au second tour. Aprs tout, entre la peste et le cholra...

Pour ma part, avec mes ides de gauche, plutt centre il est vrai, je pense qu'il est tr_s probable que dans un duel sarko le pen je vote pour le pen. Tout betement parce que je peux esprer 2 choses de cela : 
 - la mise en place de la proportionnelle au parlement avec une 6 eme rpublique. 
 - une implosion du systme (plus probable)

Dans les 2 cas je me dbarrasse de la situation actuelle. 
Dans le cas contraire, pour moi c'est comme de redonner un pot de vaseline au mec qui m'entube depuis 5 ans.

Sachant qu'il est galement possible que si le FN gagne je me casse chercher une nationalit diffrente ou un pays d'accueil plus humaniste et plus proche de mes valeurs. Parce que en ce moment, la France je trouve qu'elle fait piti. Que l'on ai pas d'argent, je m'en fout, que les gens soient au chmage je m'en fout.
Que l'on renie nos valeurs et que notre prsident puisse impunment craser ce qu'il en restait, je trouve ca lamentable. En ce moment, on est pas beaucoup mieux que l'allemagne de 1933, ou la France de la mme poque. En mauvaise posture et incapable d'assumer nos erreur, accusant les trangers de nos malheurs.

----------


## Acropole

> Sympa la manire dont ont  dvier de Marine  l'tude de notre socit.


Peut-on sparer la politique et l'tat de la socit ?




> @Acropole : Pour reprendre l'exemple de la Seine-Saint-Denis (qui ne se limite pas aux cits), bah dans les cits de la Seine-Saint-Denis tu en moyenne 50% de chomage, pas grand monde veut embaucher une racaille des cits, mme avec un casier vierge et une carte des scouts. Est-ce que c'est le cas par chez toi ?


C'est justement contre ce genre d'image que je m'insurge. Les problmes sont multiples et prsents partout  divers degrs. Le taux de chmage par dpartement montre que la seine saint denis n'est pas le dpartement le plus mal loti.

Aisne : 13,3
Hrault : 13,1
Nord : 13,1
Aude : 12,7
Gard : 12,7
Pas de calais : 12,6
Pyrnes orientale : 12,7
Ardennes : 11,3
Seine saint denis : 11,2

Bref, quand on regarde les chiffres, la situation n'est pas mirobolante, mais elle n'est pas non plus catastrophique.
Le taux de chmage des immigrs est de 15,2% contre 7,3 pour les franais. Dans cet article on insiste bien sur *deux fois plus important*, mais deux fois plus de pas beaucoup a fait combien ? "Deux fois plus" ne veut rien dire si on ne compare pas  d'autres valeurs, ici 0-100%. 
On constate ainsi que 15.2 - 7.3 = 7.9%.
Et que 100.0 - 7.9 = 92.1. 
Donc *92.1% des immigrs ont une relation tout  fait normale  l'emploi en France* (une bonne part de leur chmage tant d  des problmes divers noncs dans l'article).

A cot de a on entend des discours selon lesquels les arabes sont des dlinquants et les franais des racistes. *Ces discours exagrent la ralit pour forcer la main des lecteurs*. C'est de la propagande qui vient autant de droite que de gauche.
La politique utilise un discours de guerre, de haine, de reproches, de condamnations, de stigmatisation et ceci de toutes part. La plupart prfrent trouver des coupables que des solutions ou calmer le jeu.
Peut tre devraient-ils se mettre  la programmation, parce qu'un PC qui fait pas ce qu'on lui demande se fout compltement qu'on le traite de capitaliste ou de socialiste. La seul solution, trouver une solution.

Bref on essaye, a travers des sondage et des interprtations de chiffres ou dvnements  nous rendre coupable de nos opinions politiques, un comble dans une dmocratie ! Et je ne parle pas que des politiciens professionnels, je parle aussi des militants et autre convaincus de leur supriorit idologique.

Des solutions, y'en a plein. Des problmes, y'en aussi, dont un certain nombre qu'on se cre soi mme ou qu'on exagre. Et il y'aura toujours les deux. Dans 1000 ans il y'aura encore des problme politiques, sociaux et compagnie. A trop exiger un monde de rve on fini par perdre pied avec la ralit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le taux de chmage par dpartement montre que la seine saint denis n'est pas le dpartement le plus mal loti.


Par dpartement. Je parle  l'chelle du quartier, voire de la ville parfois.

----------


## Acropole

> Pour ma part, avec mes ides de gauche, plutt centre il est vrai, je pense qu'il est tr_s probable que dans un duel sarko le pen je vote pour le pen. Tout betement parce que je peux esprer 2 choses de cela : 
>  - la mise en place de la proportionnelle au parlement avec une 6 eme rpublique. 
>  - une implosion du systme (plus probable)
> 
> Dans les 2 cas je me dbarrasse de la situation actuelle. 
> Dans le cas contraire, pour moi c'est comme de redonner un pot de vaseline au mec qui m'entube depuis 5 ans.


Malheureusement je ne crois pas que a changera les choses. Certes a foutra le bordel quelques temps, mais ce qui en ressortira ne serra pas meilleurs, tout simplement parce que comme on l'a dit plus haut, le pouvoir politique de la France est ngligeable au niveau international. Donc Le Pen ou pas, la situation des 7 milliards d'habitant de la plante serra la mme et la Terre continuera de tourner dans le mme sens. Ca nous ferra juste chier  nous.
Aucun politicien n'a de solution  l'heure actuelle. Ni Le Pen, ni Sarkozy, ni DSK ni autre. Alors que faire ?
Je pense que la population attend trop de chose de la politique.

Pour ne parler que de l'informatique, je me demande pourquoi Google est amricain ? Pourquoi Facebook est amricain ? Pourquoi Amazon est amricain ? Pourquoi Microsoft est amricain ? Pourquoi Apple est amricain ?

Est-ce que l'tat peut changer quelque chose  cette situation ? Non, il n'y peut rien. C'est aux citoyens de se bouger le cul. Certaines des entreprises que j'ai cit partent d'une bonne ide ralise avec des moyens financiers et techniques dont on dispose largement en France. Alors qu'est-ce qu'on attend ?
Absolument rien ne nous empche de faire aussi bien, voire mieux.

Donc voil ma ligne de campagne pour la prsidentielle de 2012 :
1 Mon slogan : Vous voulez que a bouge ? Bougez vous !
2 Je ne suis pas candidat.
3 C'est avec a uniquement qu'on pourra gagner.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour ne parler que de l'informatique, je me demande pourquoi Google est amricain ? Pourquoi Facebook est amricain ? Pourquoi Amazon est amricain ? Pourquoi Microsoft est amricain ? Pourquoi Apple est amricain ?
> 
> Est-ce que l'tat peut changer quelque chose  cette situation ? Non, il n'y peut rien. C'est aux citoyens de se bouger le cul. Certaines des entreprises que j'ai cit partent d'une bonne ide ralise avec des moyens financiers et techniques dont on dispose largement en France. Alors qu'est-ce qu'on attend ?
> Absolument rien ne nous empche de faire aussi bien, voire mieux.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord sur le "bougez vous"

Par exemple, je suis en train de crer une socit avec un ami marocain... au canada.
Parce que c'est plus simple, qu'ils ne nous font pas chier avec des contrles tout le temps et des millions de papiers  renvoyer a l'administration.

Je viens en mme temps de me dclarer en auto entrepreneur en france, et j'en suis toujours a m'occuper des papiers. Je dois ce coup ci leur envoyer une autorisation de prlvement, parce que l'tat n'est pas capable d'accepter les paiement par carte ou chque. Vive le progrs.

En fait, il faut vraiment le vouloir pour entreprendre, et le foss entre entrepreneur et population et je pense plus grand en France que de l'autre cot de l'atlantique. La bas, tu veux faire quelque chose, tu le fait, point. Dailleur par exemple, au canada, TOUS le monde est par defaut habilit a faire des factures et a travailler en quivalent "auto-entrepreneur". En dessous de 30 ou 50 000$ ca se dclare mme sur simple fiche d'imposition  la fin de l'anne.
Ici, on doit passer 2 jours rien qu'a s'occuper de problmes administratifs. En encore, il faut un certain niveau pour suivre la complexit.

mais en France, on est toujours dans cette opposition patronat / salari qui nous coute beaucoup(on doit en avoir pour 5 a 10% de surcout a cause des grves) Bref, toute la socit est faite pour te figer dans le moule, contrairement aux USA ou au canada ou on te fout des coup de pieds au cul.

----------


## Tellen

> Bref, quand on regarde les chiffres, la situation n'est pas mirobolante, mais elle n'est pas non plus catastrophique.
> Le taux de chmage des immigrs est de 15,2% contre 7,3 pour les franais. Dans cet article on insiste bien sur *deux fois plus important*, mais deux fois plus de pas beaucoup a fait combien ? "Deux fois plus" ne veut rien dire si on ne compare pas  d'autres valeurs, ici 0-100%. 
> On constate ainsi que 15.2 - 7.3 = 7.9%.
> Et que 100.0 - 7.9 = 92.1. 
> Donc *92.1% des immigrs ont une relation tout  fait normale  l'emploi en France* (une bonne part de leur chmage tant d  des problmes divers noncs dans l'article).


Tu t'es pas plant dans tes chiffres (en fait tu mlange) :
tu soustrais 2 pourcentages diffrents qui n'ont pas la mme base.

taux de chmage des immigrs est de 15,2%
Donc les immigrs qui ont du travail c'est plutt 84,8 %

----------


## yann2

> Pour ne parler que de l'informatique, je me demande pourquoi Google est amricain ? Pourquoi Facebook est amricain ? Pourquoi Amazon est amricain ? Pourquoi Microsoft est amricain ? Pourquoi Apple est amricain ?


Pourquoi parler uniquement de l'informatique ?

Pinault est franais, L'Oral est franais, Total est franais, Areva est franais, Dassault est franais.

Est ce que pour autant tous les franais partagent les mmes ambitions ? Dsol mais, pour ma part, monter un groupe comme Facebook ou Total ce n'est pas mon rve.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu t'es pas plant dans tes chiffres (en fait tu mlange) :
> tu soustrais 2 pourcentages diffrents qui n'ont pas la mme base.
> 
> taux de chmage des immigrs est de 15,2%
> Donc les immigrs qui ont du travail c'est plutt 84,8 %


En fait, il a prcis "relation NORMALE au travail".
7,2% de chomage etant une situation normale en France.(puisque tout le monde y est soumis, ca n'a rien a voir avec le fait d'etre immigr ou non)

Son calcul est donc juste.

Sachant que si on a 15,2% de chmage chez les immigrs au lieu de 7,2, ce n'est pas non plus selon moi tonnant. immigrer, quelque soit le pays demande des comptences personnelles, de la volont et beaucoup d'adaptation.
Rien qu'a l'arrive, comptez 3 mois dans un pays qui embauche pour vous adapter, faire votre cv, comprendre le systme, etc... cette population nouvelle change tout le temps, mais elle est comptabilise dans les pourcentages elle aussi, alors qu'elle n'est pas en capacit de trouver un emploi.

A mon sens, le chmage des jeunes(qui s'ajoute parfois au chmage de facies) est beaucoup plus gnant.

On fera aussi la diffrence entre une population immigr, sous entendu rcemment, dans les 2 ou 3 ans, et une population d'origine trangre qui est la depuis 3 gnrations et qui a le teint hal comme seule preuve de ses origines.
Que les premiers aient du mal a trouver un travail est normal.
Que les seconds soient handicaps ne l'est pas du tout.

----------


## cortex024

dommage que je ne suis pas franais, a fait rver de tels rsultats (mme si ce n'est qu'un sondage)

----------


## pmithrandir

> dommage que je ne suis pas franais, a fait rver de tels rsultats (mme si ce n'est qu'un sondage)


Prciser serait a mon avis mieux que de lancer ce genre de phrases...

Sans explication tu passeras imanquablement pour un raciste / salaud /etc...
Alors que tu as surement bien des raisons de le dire.

----------


## cortex024

certes, prcisons!

Dans mon pays, cela fait plusieurs dizaines d'annes que la gauche est au pouvoir. Depuis cette prise de pouvoir, l'immigration et le laxisme a augment, les taxes pour les travailleurs aussi, alors que le bien-tre des chmeurs longue dure s'est vu grandement augment lui aussi.
Ce qui fait que les travailleurs en bas de l'chelle des salaire vit moins bien que les chmeurs  vie que la gauche protge (ce sont leurs lecteurs!)

Ce qui a emmen un effet boule de neige pervers suivant: 
travail + tax et chmeurs bien -> moins de travailleurs -> encore plus de chmeurs -> encore plus de taxe pour "payer" tous ces chmeurs -> travail plus tax -> moins de travailleurs -> ....
D'un ct je comprends ces chmeurs. ils y perdraient  aller travailler. c'est la politique qui les protge qui me fait vomir.


En plus de cela, l'assistanat et le protectionnisme malsain est hlas aussi grandissant: lorsqu'un "crime" est commis, on cherche toujours des excuses au pauvre petit bandit qui n'y peut rien, c'est limite si on envoie pas en prison la brave victime qui s'est dfendue. ce sentiment d'impunit de la part de la racaille est  tel point qu'ils osent tout et de plus en plus!


Et  cause de l'effet boule de neige, le pourcentage de voix pour cette gauche ne cesse d'augmenter.
C'est pourquoi j'aimerais tant une prise de conscience de mes compatriotes, qu'ils ragissent en votant pour un parti qui prendrait de bonnes dcisions pour notre pays  long terme!

d'o mon message!

----------


## ManusDei

Toi en France, on sait pour qui tu voterais  ::): 

Ce parti qui prendrait de bonnes dcisions, il est au pouvoir en France depuis bientt 10ans, et c'est tout autant le bordel, le chomage a augment, les salaires ont baiss, et la dette explos.

HS : En plus, on a eu un ministre de l'immigration condamn pour injure raciale, un ministre du budget souponn de financement illgal, et une ministre des affaires trangres dbarques pour avoir copin avec les potes d'un dictateur. Mais a c'est peut-tre juste d  la France, donc c'est hors-sujet.

----------


## cortex024

> Toi en France, on sait pour qui tu voterais 
> 
> Ce parti qui prendrait de bonnes dcisions, il est au pouvoir en France depuis bientt 10ans, et c'est tout autant le bordel, le chmage a augment, les salaires ont baiss, et la dette explos.


je ne me souviens pas l'avoir vu au pouvoir ce parti  :8O: 

on ne doit pas parler de la mme chose

----------


## Marco46

> Dans mon pays, cela fait plusieurs dizaines d'annes que la gauche est au pouvoir. Depuis cette prise de pouvoir, l'immigration et le laxisme a augment, les taxes pour les travailleurs aussi, alors que le bien-tre des chmeurs longue dure s'est vu grandement augment lui aussi.
> Ce qui fait que les travailleurs en bas de l'chelle des salaire vit moins bien que les chmeurs  vie que la gauche protge (ce sont leurs lecteurs!)
> 
> Ce qui a emmen un effet boule de neige pervers suivant: 
> travail + tax et chmeurs bien -> moins de travailleurs -> encore plus de chmeurs -> encore plus de taxe pour "payer" tous ces chmeurs -> travail plus tax -> moins de travailleurs -> ....
> D'un ct je comprends ces chmeurs. ils y perdraient  aller travailler. c'est la politique qui les protge qui me fait vomir.
> 
> 
> En plus de cela, l'assistanat et le protectionnisme malsain est hlas aussi grandissant: lorsqu'un "crime" est commis, on cherche toujours des excuses au pauvre petit bandit qui n'y peut rien, c'est limite si on envoie pas en prison la brave victime qui s'est dfendue. ce sentiment d'impunit de la part de la racaille est  tel point qu'ils osent tout et de plus en plus!
> ...





> je ne me souviens pas l'avoir vu au pouvoir ce parti
> 
> on ne doit pas parler de la mme chose


Bref tu es d'extrme droite.

----------


## Acropole

> Pourquoi parler uniquement de l'informatique ?


Parce que c'est le secteur que je connais le moins mal et que si on parle de tous les secteurs on est pas couchs  ::): 




> Pinault est franais, L'Oral est franais, Total est franais, Areva est franais, Dassault est franais.


En effet, mais a ne suffit pas  faire baisser le chmage.




> Est ce que pour autant tous les franais partagent les mmes ambitions ? Dsol mais, pour ma part, monter un groupe comme Facebook ou Total ce n'est pas mon rve.


Qu'ils ne les partagent pas c'est une chose, qu'ils rclament du gouvernement qu'il soit la solution  tout est une aberration.

----------


## cortex024

> Bref tu es d'extrme droite.


non je suis de droite.
si mes ides sont considres "extrme", alors la partie non ngligeable de socialistes en France notamment doit tre considre comme extrme gauche.
mes ides sont de loin moins extrmistes que ce qui est prn par le socialisme.


mais soit, ta remarque me semble un peu courte, je peux savoir le pourquoi de ton intervention douteuse sur mes messages?

----------


## ManusDei

> je ne me souviens pas l'avoir vu au pouvoir ce parti


Tu dcris pourtant le discours de l'UMP, parti dont est issu le prsident Franais.

----------


## pmithrandir

> non je suis de droite.
> si mes ides sont considres "extrme", alors la partie non ngligeable de socialistes en France notamment doit tre considre comme extrme gauche.
> mes ides sont de loin moins extrmistes que ce qui est prn par le socialisme.
> 
> mais soit, ta remarque me semble un peu courte, je peux savoir le pourquoi de ton intervention douteuse sur mes messages?


Je pense que c'est juste une erreur d'aprciation entre vous.

personnellement en france, je crois que l'on dfinit les parties comme suis : 
FN : Extreme droite
le parti de de villier : droite un peu moins extrme.
dupont aignan : droite souverainiste
UMP : entre droite dure(mariani) et droite molle(villepin / borlo / nouveau centre), en passant par le parti catho de christine boutin.
Modem / nouveau centre : le centre
PS : gauche
PC : extreme gauche
lutte ouvrier NPA, etc.. revolutionnaire de gauche

A peu prs.
Sachant qu'a part il y a les colos, plutot a gauche en gnral, mais aussi un peu en dehors de cet chiquier. Ils sont par exemple capable de s'allier ou d'avoir de nombreux points commune avec cap gemini, les colos de droite(plutot au centre) de corine lepage)

Sarkosy tant considr pour ces ides / ralisations conomiques comme droite molle, mais pour ses discours racistes comme plutt droite dure. (ca depend des sondages...)


Sur cet chiquier, si tu nous dit donc que tu est plus a droit que le parti au pouvoir en france, il ne reste que le FN, pas spcialement connu pour tre d'extrme centre...

----------


## Marco46

> non je suis de droite.
> si mes ides sont considres "extrme", alors la partie non ngligeable de socialistes en France notamment doit tre considre comme extrme gauche.
> mes ides sont de loin moins extrmistes que ce qui est prn par le socialisme.
> 
> 
> mais soit, ta remarque me semble un peu courte, je peux savoir le pourquoi de ton intervention douteuse sur mes messages?


Ben quand tu dis que tu te souviens pas de l'avoir vu au pouvoir ce parti tu parles soit du FN, soit du MPF, c'est  dire 2 partis d'extrme droite. On a le droit d'appeler un chat un chat non ?

Pour ce qui est des socialistes, pour moi c'est la droite molle.

Pour reprendre un peu pmithrandir, mon chiquier personnel serait :

FN / MPF -> extrme droite
UMP -> droite dure
Socialistes / Modem -> droite molle
Les no-collectivistes style Mlenchon -> gauche
Les palo-collectivistes genre PC / NPA -> extrme gauche

Et je peux pas en encadrer un seul  ::aie:: 

Aprs ton discours c'est le discours gnrique bien  fond de droite :
Ya trop d'immigrs
Ya trop de chmeurs et en + ils ont la vie facile
Ya trop d'assistanat
Ya trop de juges de gauche
Le protectionnisme c'est le mal

etc ...

C'est un discours de droite dure.

Donc droite dure ? Extrme droite ? Mmmh je me tte. C'est un peu blanc-bonnet bonnet-blanc. J'avoue que depuis quelques annes j'ai de plus en plus de mal  distinguer l'UMP du FN.

Mbon ...

----------


## Acropole

> Aprs ton discours c'est le discours gnrique bien  fond de droite :
> *Ya trop d'immigrs*
> Ya trop de chmeurs et en + ils ont la vie facile
> Ya trop d'assistanat
> Ya trop de juges de gauche
> *Le protectionnisme c'est le mal*


Comment on peut prner l'un et l'autre ? Le protectionnisme c'est bien mettre un barrage aux frontires non ? Ou alors un barrage  sens unique.
Apres, on connais pas le pays dont il parles, alors difficile de juger.

Sinon pour moi, il n'y a que des partis extrmistes, soit dans leur idologie, soit dans leur incomptence, soit dans leur influence ngligeable.
Mais de toutes faons ils pensent tous qu'on doit tous penser comme eux.

Je rappelle qu'il y'a pas si longtemps deux stocks de milliers de missiles nuclaires n'attendaient qu'une pression de bouton pour liminer l'autre camps. Un stock de droite, un de gauche. La seule chose qui les a arrt est que chez eux aussi personne ne s'en sortirait vivant...
Imaginez le rsultat si les bombes atomiques n'taient pas radioactives et ne provoquaient pas d'hivers nuclaire.

La gauche veut un monde de gauche, la droite un monde de droite. Pour qui se prennent-ils pour vouloir que le monde entier soit  leur image ?

----------


## cortex024

> Ben quand tu dis que tu te souviens pas de l'avoir vu au pouvoir ce parti tu parles soit du FN, soit du MPF, c'est  dire 2 partis d'extrme droite. On a le droit d'appeler un chat un chat non ?


p-e que les ides  la base sont tenues par l'ump ou autre, mais dans les faits rien ne bouge vraiment bien qu'ils soient au pouvoir. c'est dans ce sens l que je ne e souviens pas avoir vu en France rellement bouger les choses




> Pour ce qui est des socialistes, pour moi c'est la droite molle.
> 
> Pour reprendre un peu pmithrandir, mon chiquier personnel serait :
> 
> FN / MPF -> extrme droite
> UMP -> droite dure
> Socialistes / Modem -> droite molle
> Les no-collectivistes style Mlenchon -> gauche
> Les palo-collectivistes genre PC / NPA -> extrme gauche
> ...


socialistes droite molle?
j'ai dj lu pas mal de choses bizarres sur la politique mais tu frles l'excellence  ::mouarf:: 



> Aprs ton discours c'est le discours gnrique bien  fond de droite :
> Ya trop d'immigrs
> Ya trop de chmeurs et en + ils ont la vie facile
> Ya trop d'assistanat
> Ya trop de juges de gauche
> Le protectionnisme c'est le mal
> 
> etc ...
> 
> ...


bahh, peu importe ou on le met gauche droite milieu.
pour moi ca devrait tre les mmes ides avec juste des curseurs  dplacer sur la duret des choses...

- pour moi, tu ne peux pas avoir un systme sain si tu ne contrles pas l'immigration. que tu veules une politique de droite ou de gauche, si tu ne contrles pas du tout l'immigration ton systme ne saurait qu'tre en dficit perptuel et entrainer de gros problmes internes. c'est tout a fait logique, si les personnes entrent dans le pays plus vite que la cration d'emploi, tu ne saurais que te retrouver avec une catastrophe  long terme!
donc mme  gauche ils devraient contrler un minimum cette immigration pour tre crdible politiquement.


- on parle de chmage/assistanat, je ne sais pas quelle systme de chmage vous avez. je suis pour le chmage, ca arrive  tout le monde de perdre son boulot, de vouloir changer de travail, de ne pas trouver tout suite. par contre pour moi, le montant peru devrait aprs 6mois/1ans diminuer fortement jusqu' devenir presque rien. chez moi, aprs 30ans de chmage ils touchent toujours le max. si c'est une mre seule au foyer elle touche plus que les petits salaires. ajoutez  cela les logements sociaux/htels qu'on leurs trouve pour une bouche de pain, les chques nergies, les chques divertissement, les rductions permanentes sur tout, ils vivent bien mieux que les courageux travailleurs au bas de l'chelle des salaires. les contrles sur la "recherche d'emploi" de ces chmeurs est ridicule, ils ne sont jamais inquits et n'ont presque rien  faire pour rester dans ce systme de chmage  vie sans rien foutre!

si tre contre cela, c'est tre d'extrme droite, alors oui je le dis firement! bien que je n'aurais pas eu ce positionnement selon moi:


- extrme droite: immigration 0, pas d'aide aux "pauvres" (taxation gale peu importe le salaire), systme de chmage extrmement limit, ...
- droite: immigration trs contrle, petite aide aux + pauvres (taxation un peu adapte au salaire), chmage/aide sociale limits dans les moyens/dans le temps
- centre: immigration contrle, aide moyenne aux pauvres (taxation adapte au salaire), chmage/aide sociale moins limit dans les moyens/temps
- gauche: immigration relativement peu contrle, aide aux pauvres (taxation fortement proportionnelle au salaire), chmage/aide sociale peu limite MAIS contrle
- extrme gauche: pas de contrle d'immigration, taxation norme sur gros salaire et inexistante sur petits salaires, chmage/aide sociale illimite et grandissante


selon cette chelle que je trouve plus adapte et logique, je me considre plutt centre-droit, et dans mon pays on est en plein extrme gauche!!

moi je trouve normal que mon voisin chirurgien qui s'est tap 10ans d'tudes et qui bosse +50h/sem gagne plus que moi, pas toi?
moi je trouve pas normal que mon autre voisin chmeur depuis 10ans vit aussi bien que moi, toi bien?

----------


## Marco46

> si tre contre cela, c'est tre d'extrme droite, alors oui je le dis firement! bien que je n'aurais pas eu ce positionnement selon moi:


Non mais l le problme c'est que tu inventes des ralits et tu en ignores certaines. Je vais te le montrer sur tes 2 sujets prfrs,  savoir les trangers de l'anti-France et ces grosses feignasses de chmeurs communistes.




> - pour moi, tu ne peux pas avoir un systme sain si tu ne contrles pas l'immigration. que tu veules une politique de droite ou de gauche, si tu ne contrles pas du tout l'immigration ton systme ne saurait qu'tre en dficit perptuel et entrainer de gros problmes internes. c'est tout a fait logique, si les personnes entrent dans le pays plus vite que la cration d'emploi, tu ne saurais que te retrouver avec une catastrophe  long terme!
> donc mme  gauche ils devraient contrler un minimum cette immigration pour tre crdible politiquement.


Mais je vais peut tre te surprendre mais l'immigration *est* contrle. Sauf que ce contrle a t transfr au niveau europen depuis de nombreuses annes dj. a s'appelle l'espace Schengen.

Par ailleurs la partie du milieu du quote sous-entend que les trangers volent le travail des honntes franais. Une ide vieille comme le FN. Mais parfaitement stupide. 

D'abord parce que la plupart font un travail qui ne serait pas fait par les franais, ensuite parce qu'avoir des flux migratoires importants contribue  la solidit de l'conomie et de la socit en gnral. Ce sont les pays qui se ferment qui priclitent, pas ceux qui s'ouvre. 

Et enfin certains pays d'Europe (la France est dj moins concerne) ont un besoin crucial d'une immigration trs importante du fait du vieillissement de leur population. Quoi tu veux envoyer des vieux dbris de 70 piges bosser dans le btiment ?




> - on parle de chmage/assistanat, je ne sais pas quelle systme de chmage vous avez. je suis pour le chmage, ca arrive  tout le monde de perdre son boulot, de vouloir changer de travail, de ne pas trouver tout suite. par contre pour moi, le montant peru devrait aprs 6mois/1ans diminuer fortement jusqu' devenir presque rien. chez moi, aprs 30ans de chmage ils touchent toujours le max. si c'est une mre seule au foyer elle touche plus que les petits salaires. ajoutez  cela les logements sociaux/htels qu'on leurs trouve pour une bouche de pain, les chques nergies, les chques divertissement, les rductions permanentes sur tout, ils vivent bien mieux que les courageux travailleurs au bas de l'chelle des salaires. les contrles sur la "recherche d'emploi" de ces chmeurs est ridicule, ils ne sont jamais inquits et n'ont presque rien  faire pour rester dans ce systme de chmage  vie sans rien foutre!


Ben en France, on obtient *au maximum* 24 mois d'indemnits et encore pour a il faut avoir travaill 36 mois d'affile  plein temps. Le maintien de cette indemnit est soumis  des contrles mensuels qui ne sont pas  prendre  la lgre car ils constituent un excellent moyen de rduire le chmage.
Le montant de cette indemnit est de 80% du revenu des 6 derniers mois de travail. Et comme la plupart des gens au chmage sont ceux ayant eu rcemment un emploi prcaire, et donc au SMIC, le montant de l'indemnit est la plupart du temps d'environ 800 euros.

Pour rappel le seuil de *pauvret* est situ autour de 900 euros.

Donc voil quoi ... Je sais pas o tu vis, mais c'est pas sur cette plante. 




> moi je trouve normal que mon voisin chirurgien qui s'est tap 10ans d'tudes et qui bosse +50h/sem gagne plus que moi, pas toi?


Si si. a ne me pose aucun problme, mme s'il en bossait seulement 15. Surtout vu la responsabilit de ce genre de boulot.




> moi je trouve pas normal que mon autre voisin chmeur depuis 10ans vit aussi bien que moi, toi bien?


Des chmeurs qui touchent les allocs  taux plein depuis 10 ans *a n'existe pas*.

Des RMIstes depuis 10 ans a oui. Mais soit ils bossent au noir  ct soit ils bouffent de la terre et des racines  partir du 15 de chaque mois.
Et le RMI c'est 400 euros. Pas de quoi pter une braguette.

----------


## cortex024

> Mais je vais peut tre te surprendre mais l'immigration *est* contrle. Sauf que ce contrle a t transfr au niveau europen depuis de nombreuses annes dj. a s'appelle l'espace Schengen.
> 
> Par ailleurs la partie du milieu du quote sous-entend que les trangers volent le travail des honntes franais. Une ide vieille comme le FN. Mais parfaitement stupide. 
> 
> D'abord parce que la plupart font un travail qui ne serait pas fait par les franais, ensuite parce qu'avoir des flux migratoires importants contribue  la solidit de l'conomie et de la socit en gnral. Ce sont les pays qui se ferment qui priclitent, pas ceux qui s'ouvre. 
> 
> Et enfin certains pays d'Europe (la France est dj moins concerne) ont un besoin crucial d'une immigration trs importante du fait du vieillissement de leur population. Quoi tu veux envoyer des vieux dbris de 70 piges bosser dans le btiment ?


Non mais l le problme c'est que tu inventes des ralits et tu en ignores certaines. si tu t'imagines un seul instant que l'espace Shengen est un rel contrle de l'immigration, tu te mets le doigts dans l'oeil. ce "contrle" ou pas de contrle", c'est kif-kif!
je ne dis pas qu'ils "volent" le travail, mais
1.c'est un problme de fond: il y aurait des chmeurs et des postes  pourvoir, je vais pas payer les fainants sans limite de temps et appeler de la main d'oeuvre trangre: tu vas bosser ou jte limite srieusement ton allocation de chmage,  partir d'un moment faut arrter de rigoler!
2.ce n'est pas du "vol" de travail proprement dis, mais c'est mathmatiquement simple que si il y a 10postes par jours qui se crent, que la population active augmente de 8 par jour et qu'on laisse entrer 5 pers/j, ca va coincer c'est logique!
et je parle bien de la population active, si il y a vieillissement et que la population active diminue, videmment que l'immigration ne peut apporter que du bien  :;): 




> Ben en France, on obtient *au maximum* 24 mois d'indemnits et encore pour a il faut avoir travaill 36 mois d'affile  plein temps. Le maintien de cette indemnit est soumis  des contrles mensuels qui ne sont pas  prendre  la lgre car ils constituent un excellent moyen de rduire le chmage.
> Le montant de cette indemnit est de 80% du revenu des 6 derniers mois de travail. Et comme la plupart des gens au chmage sont ceux ayant eu rcemment un emploi prcaire, et donc au SMIC, le montant de l'indemnit est la plupart du temps d'environ 800 euros.
> 
> Pour rappel le seuil de *pauvret* est situ autour de 900 euros.
> 
> Donc voil quoi ... Je sais pas o tu vis, mais c'est pas sur cette plante.


Non mais l tu parles en france. chez moi le chmeur n'a mme pas besoin d'avoir travaill pour toucher, il a juste un stage d'attente de qq mois  faire.
de plus, il touche 800/900 de base,  cela tu ajoutes les rductions sur l'nergie, les divertissements, les prts immobiliers/voitures, ... ce qui au final lui donne un pouvoir d'achat quivalent aux petits salaires qui tournent vers les 1000/1100 sans rien foutre!
quand ils sont isols avec enfant  charge, tu monte vers les 1250 en profitant toujours de toutes les rductions pr-cites. le nombre de familles o les adresses pre-mre sont diffrents pour toucher  chaque fois le chmage isol sont lgions!




> Si si. a ne me pose aucun problme, mme s'il en bossait seulement 15. Surtout vu la responsabilit de ce genre de boulot.


c'est dj une chose, qui n'est que logique me semble-t-il



> Des chmeurs qui touchent les allocs  taux plein depuis 10 ans *a n'existe pas*Des RMIstes depuis 10 ans a oui. Mais soit ils bossent au noir  ct soit ils bouffent de la terre et des racines  partir du 15 de chaque mois.
> Et le RMI c'est 400 euros. Pas de quoi pter une braguette..


*SI CA EXISTE!!*
le problme c'est que tu inventes des ralits et tu en ignores certaines
Dans mon pays y en a qui passe leur vie sur le chmage
et sans diminution, donc toujours avec les montants cits ci-dessus!

----------


## Marco46

Et c'est quoi le nom de ton petit paradis ?

----------


## cortex024

> Et c'est quoi le nom de ton petit paradis ?


un enfer plutt!
paradis des fainants oui!

Belgique, qui est en train de pter dans tous les sens d'ailleurs!
Je les comprends les flamands et le bart de wever), ils en ont marre de trainer les boulets wallons!

----------


## Gnoce

> *SI CA EXISTE!!*
> le problme c'est que tu inventes des ralits et tu en ignores certaines
> Dans mon pays y en a qui passe leur vie sur le chmage
> et sans diminution, donc toujours avec les montants cits ci-dessus!


[Troll]
a a l'air sympa chez toi, ils encouragent le chmage longue dure bien pay. J'peux venir?  ::aie:: 
[/Troll]

----------


## cortex024

> [Troll]
> a a l'air sympa chez toi, ils encouragent le chmage longue dure bien pay. J'peux venir? 
> [/Troll]


malheureusement, c'est le cas. ils ne l'encourage pas encore publiquement, heureusement, mais le parti socialiste de mon pays compte bien dessus car c'est son lectorat favoris!

parce qu'on parlait de l'immigration, mais faut il encore que ce soit de l'immigration saine, qui vient travailler et s'intgrer dans notre pays.
Mais ils viennent juste pour vivre sur le compte de la population active, vu qu'on leur paie des htels, leur donne de l'argent, des rductions partout sans devoir rien faire!

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est marrant, quand tu parlais, je pensais que tu tais espagnol...

Alors, la Belgique, a par le fait que vous avez un mode de scrutin pas stable et aucun volont de rsoudre vos problmes au niveau gouvernemental.... La population n'a pas vraiment envie de s'en sortir  mon avis.

En plus, l'immigration en Belgique, c'est bizarre, mais ca me parait vraiment surfait comme ralit... Enfin quoi, la belgique, sans vouloir etre offensant, il doit y  avoir 75% des terriens qui ne savent mme pas que ca existe, quand  savoir ou c'est c'est encore plus improbable.
Et puis, la Belgique, ca fait pas bander. Ce n'est pas un pays qui a une rputation internationale, qui rayonne ou qui donne envie par un mode de vie diffrent... et y a pas le soleil.
Bref, je doute que l'immigration honnie soit si importante que cela.

Le seul point qui pourrait la renforcer sont les institution europennes, et les entreprises qui y sont rattaches, et dans ce cas la l'immigration est constitue d'expatri, souvent europens. le plus souvent trs hautement qualifi qui ne "vole" pas le travail de belge.

Enfin, de toute faon, les dmocratie qui se sont regarde le nombril pendant 50 ans, glorifiant et sanctifiant des hommes et des ides toute cette priode, et refusant le changement, ces dmocratie sont toutes dans l'impasse.
Quand je vois qu'on nous bassine encore avec De Gaule, les rsistants, la 1ere et la 2nde guerre mondiale dans la vie de tous les jours, ca montre bien qu'on regarde notre pass plus que notre futur. Qu'ils aient t des grands hommes avec parfois de grandes ides, je l'admet... mais que l'on prenne ces gens en exemple 60 ans aprs, ca montre bien que nous somme un pays qui se dvalorise. Ne me faites pas croire que nous n'avons eu personne d'aussi intelligent que de gaule, ou que nous ne pouvions pas trouv un mode de fonctionnement plus efficace que celui invent en 58...

----------


## cortex024

> C'est marrant, quand tu parlais, je pensais que tu tais espagnol...
> 
> Alors, la Belgique, a par le fait que vous avez un mode de scrutin pas stable et aucun volont de rsoudre vos problmes au niveau gouvernemental.... La population n'a pas vraiment envie de s'en sortir  mon avis.
> 
> En plus, l'immigration en Belgique, c'est bizarre, mais ca me parait vraiment surfait comme ralit... Enfin quoi, la belgique, sans vouloir etre offensant, il doit y  avoir 75% des terriens qui ne savent mme pas que ca existe, quand  savoir ou c'est c'est encore plus improbable.
> Et puis, la Belgique, ca fait pas bander. Ce n'est pas un pays qui a une rputation internationale, qui rayonne ou qui donne envie par un mode de vie diffrent... et y a pas le soleil.
> Bref, je doute que l'immigration honnie soit si importante que cela.
> 
> Le seul point qui pourrait la renforcer sont les institution europennes, et les entreprises qui y sont rattaches, et dans ce cas la l'immigration est constitue d'expatri, souvent europens. le plus souvent trs hautement qualifi qui ne "vole" pas le travail de belge.


dtrompes toi!
sur la majorit des autres continents, effectivement on sait pas trop que ca existe et encore moins ou ca se trouve. Mais pour les pays de l'est et le nord-Afrique, t'inquite que le pays o on t'offre le CPAS (quivalent chmage), une maison, et des rductions sans rien faire on sait ou ca se trouve!

alors non, de par son architecture, son temps, ses villes a fait pas bander pour reprendre ton expression, mais pour les glandeurs ils se craquent le slip tous les jours ici!

----------


## ManusDei

> Je les comprends les flamands et le bart de wever), ils en ont marre de trainer les boulets wallons!


Sans vouloir te vexer, pendant toute la priode de l'industrialisation (qui a quand mme dur quelques dcennies), les wallons ont train les boulets flamands. Bref y a des hauts et des bas, mais vouloir liminer le maillon faible  la premire dconvenue, c'est  mon avis pas un bon plan  long terme.

----------


## cortex024

> Sans vouloir te vexer, pendant toute la priode de l'industrialisation (qui a quand mme dur quelques dcennies), les wallons ont train les boulets flamands. Bref y a des hauts et des bas, mais vouloir liminer le maillon faible  la premire dconvenue, c'est  mon avis pas un bon plan  long terme.


tu as mal compris, je suis moi-mme wallon!

Et effectivement, la Wallonie avait toujours t "devant" la flandre au niveau de l'conomie.
Donc effectivement, en tant que Wallon on peut tre frustr de voir que l que a s'est invers depuis une bonne cinquantaine d'annes la flandre veut se dbarrasser de nous, a nous parat injuste.

je trouverais a injuste si c'tait juste la Wallonie qui va un peu moins bien que la flandre pour des raisons "correctes", il y a moins de grosses entreprises, il y a eu plusieurs grosses faillites en Wallonie, ...

Mais ici, c'est juste  cause du socialisme Wallon qui enfonce la Wallonie dans la m.... et la rend de plus en plus pauvre conomiquement. Et l'lecteur n'a pas l'air de le comprendre. donc  partir de l, je ne peux que comprendre la flandre de vouloir nous abandonner car ils en ont marre de travailler pour payer nos chmeurs  cause de la mauvaise politique...



Aprs a y a autre chose, car la population de la flandre est trs vieillissante, donc d'ici quelques annes ils vont commencer  sentir conomiquement l'augmentation des retraits, sans doute est-ce une des seules raisons qui fait qu'ils n'ont pas encore claqu la porte

----------


## ManusDei

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_public_d'action_sociale


> Les allocataires des aides bnficient le cas chant du revenu d'intgration, s'ils sont Belges, rfugis politiques, mineurs belges mancips


Les seuls trangers  y avoir droit sont les rfugis politique, donc a exclue l'est et le nord de l'Afrique dont tu parles quelques messages plus haut(encore que le nord de l'Afrique a pourrait changer, mais d'ici  ce que l'administration bouge....).

Reste la question des belges au bout de 10 ans de chomage, mais a j'irais pas chercher plus d'infos maintenant.

----------


## cortex024

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centre_public_d'action_sociale
> 
> Les seuls trangers  y avoir droit sont les rfugis politique, donc a exclue l'est et le nord de l'Afrique dont tu parles quelques messages plus haut(encore que le nord de l'Afrique a pourrait changer, mais d'ici  ce que l'administration bouge....).
> 
> Reste la question des belges au bout de 10 ans de chomage, mais a j'irais pas chercher plus d'infos maintenant.


c'est une blague?
Wikipedia la sainte sacre encyclopdie qui sait tout sur toutes les politiques du monde?
monsieur va faire une recherche sur wiki et venir poster une articles qui dit que aprs 10 ans on a plus droit au chmage?

les chmeurs  vie ca existe, quand a fait trop longtemps qu'ils sont sur le chmage on les passe au CPAS (magouille interne pour ne pas exploser le pourcentage de chmeurs officiel)
Et une bonne partie des milliers de sans-papiers et autres qui dbarquent chaque mois en Belgique se voient rgularis, mis au CPAS, logement social et autre.

quand tu auras fini de parler d'une situation que tu ne connais pas tu pourras revenir dans le dbat  :;): 
j'en reviens pas de ton intervention  :8O:

----------


## Guardian

> Alors, la Belgique, a par le fait que vous avez un mode de scrutin pas stable et aucun volont de rsoudre vos problmes au niveau gouvernemental.... La population n'a pas vraiment envie de s'en sortir  mon avis.


Qui es-tu pour insulter les belges ? 
Quand, comme nous franais, on a la prsidente d'un parti d'extrme droite qui arrive en tte des sondages, on fait profil bas. Balaye d'abord devant ta porte, tu verras  regarder chez tes voisins quand tu auras pris un peu de plomb dans la cervelle.

----------


## mortapa

Vive le patriotisme/chauvinisme  deux balles....

Le jour ou vous aurez compris que l'on est humain avant d'tre Europen, Franais, Belge, Chinois, ou autre, l'humanit aura fait un grand pas.

Pour le moment vous etez simplement risible et afficher au grand jour votre racisme xnophobie. 

Pourvu que a dure  ::aie::  et votez bleu marine avec un peu de chance ont aura droit  une guerre civile  ::roll::

----------


## cortex024

> Vive le patriotisme/chauvinisme  deux balles....
> 
> Le jour ou vous aurez compris que l'on est humain avant d'tre Europen, Franais, Belge, Chinois, ou autre, l'humanit aura fait un grand pas.
> 
> Pour le moment vous etez simplement risible et afficher au grand jour votre racisme xnophobie. 
> 
> Pourvu que a dure  et votez bleu marine avec un peu de chance ont aura droit  une guerre civile


je ne sais pas  qui tu t'adresses mais je n'ai vu personne afficher de la xnophobie dans les messages de ces derniers jours

Donc avant de venir avec tes leons de vies  2 balles apprends  lire pour ne plus tre hors sujet juste pour le plaisir de rabaisser les gens et de jouer au grand prince

----------


## ManusDei

> c'est une blague?
> Wikipedia la sainte sacre encyclopdie qui sait tout sur toutes les politiques du monde?
> 
> quand tu auras fini de parler d'une situation que tu ne connais pas tu pourras revenir dans le dbat 
> j'en reviens pas de ton intervention


Mais tu es libre de trouver une meilleure source (et mieux que wikipedia, c'est pas compliqu). En attendant, je te ferais tout de mme remarquer que j'ai une source pour appuyer ce que je dis, c'est toujours mieux que rien.

----------


## cortex024

> Mais tu es libre de trouver une meilleure source (et mieux que wikipedia, c'est pas compliqu). En attendant, je te ferais tout de mme remarquer que j'ai une source pour appuyer ce que je dis, c'est toujours mieux que rien.


ce n'tait malheureusement pas une blague en plus  :8O:  :8O: 

tu es belge?
tu connais personnellement des personnes travaillant dans les administrations en questions  divers niveau dans divers services?

tu vis sur bisounoursland ou quoi?
si un type de chine me dit que ses recherches sur internet sont surveilles et qu'il ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut, je ne vais pas aller chercher un article sur le net disant le contraire et l'accuser de menteur.  partir d'un moment faut arrter. j'en reviens pas   :8O:  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## mortapa

> parce qu'on parlait de l'immigration, mais faut il encore que ce soit de l'immigration saine, qui vient travailler et s'intgrer dans notre pays.
> Mais ils viennent juste pour vivre sur le compte de la population active, vu qu'on leur paie des htels, leur donne de l'argent, des rductions partout sans devoir rien faire!


= racisme = xnophobie 

Oui je parlais entre autre de toi, tu as eu raison de te sentir viser  ::aie:: , ton meilleur argument aurai t de ne pas rtorquer, l tu enfonce le clou  ::mouarf::

----------


## cortex024

> = racisme = xnophobie 
> 
> Oui je parlais entre autre de toi, tu as eu raison de te sentir viser , ton meilleur argument aurai t de ne pas rtorquer, l tu enfonce le clou


c'est bien ce que je me disais.

un HS complet juste pour le plaisir de taper sur les autres et encore faire part de tes fantasmes les plus profond.

aucune personne cense ne verrait de la xnophobie dans les propos que j'ai tenu, tout simplement parce que je ne le suis pas.

je me suis habitue de toute faon - pour t'avoir dj crois dans certains dbat -  une verve fantasque dnu de tout sens morale juste pour accuser la socit de tous les maux possibles et imaginable.

je clos l la discussion avec toi.

----------


## ManusDei

> tu es belge?
> tu connais personnellement des personnes travaillant dans les administrations en questions  divers niveau dans divers services?
> 
> tu vis sur bisounoursland ou quoi?


Rien de tout a. Mais j'ai suffisamment d'exprience (politique en particulier) pour savoir que les "on dit que" c'est souvent faux, je ne crois plus sur parole, mais en des dmonstrations, bases sur des faits (prouvs).

----------


## mortapa

> je clos l la discussion avec toi.


Je suis pas l pour discuter, juste pour r-exposer mes ides.

Ton argument rejoint ceux d'une bonne partis des votants aux FN (et PS, UMP, Coco, etc..) :
*"Je suis pas raciste, mais les arabes dans les quartiers ils foutent le bordel et seraient mieux chez eux"
*
*"Ah mais non l'arabe qui travail dans ma boite il est bien lui, il bosse, par contre la racaille des quartiers faudrait les renvoyer chez eux"*
 ::aie:: 

C'est sure y'a aucune pointe de racisme xnophobie dans ses parole, un peu comme dans les tiennes en fait  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Qui es-tu pour insulter les belges ? 
> Quand, comme nous franais, on a la prsidente d'un parti d'extrme droite qui arrive en tte des sondages, on fait profil bas. Balaye d'abord devant ta porte, tu verras  regarder chez tes voisins quand tu auras pris un peu de plomb dans la cervelle.


Je n'ai pas eu l'impression d'insulter le moins du monde les belges, et la citation que tu met n'est en rien offensante...
Si je reformule en te disant que les belges ont le gouvernements qu'ils mritent, ca te plait plus ?

Les politiques font ce qu'on les autorisent a faire, on en a encore un bel exemple en afrique du nord recement. Si un peuple veut avancer, ce n'est jamais le politicien qui le fera s'arrter. En revanche, si un politicien veut avancer, souvent le peuple est plutot pas motiv.

Ensuite, le fait que notre systme soit peu au point ne me plait pas et j'aimerai de tout coeur que celui ci change. Mais si je voulais etre mesquin, je te dirais que nous au moins on a un gouvernement. Peut tre des guignols, mais ils sont la...

----------


## cortex024

> Je suis pas l pour discuter, juste pour r-exposer mes ides.
> 
> Ton argument rejoint ceux d'une bonne partis des votants aux FN (et PS, UMP, Coco, etc..) :
> *"Je suis pas raciste, mais les arabes dans les quartiers ils foutent le bordel et seraient mieux chez eux"
> *
> *"Ah mais non l'arabe qui travail dans ma boite il est bien lui, il bosse, par contre la racaille des quartiers faudrait les renvoyer chez eux"*
> 
> 
> C'est sure y'a aucune pointe de racisme xnophobie dans ses parole, un peu comme dans les tiennes en fait


un peu de bon sens.
si on accueille des gens dans notre pays, ce n'est pas pour accueillir ce la criminalit ou des problmes.
Les immigrants qui viennent, s'intgrent, essaient de respecter les lois comme tout bon pre de famille je n'ai pas le moindre reproche  leur faire.
Ceux qui viennent pour profiter du systme, et commettent des vols et vandalismes quand ce n'est pas des crimes, mritent d'tre renvoy  la frontire et d'aller se chercher un autre petit paradis  pourrir!
point barre.

Maintenant, si il y a des simples d'esprit pour tout confondre et dire
- "alors toi t'es contre les trangers"
- "tu sais y a aussi des belges qui commettent des larcins"
je ne peux plus rien pour ces handicaps de la rflexion.

bien sr que ce ne sont pas que/tous les trangers qui commettent des crimes. Mais pour moi, si on les accueille dans notre pays, un peu de respect svp!
si je vais dans un pays arabe, entre dans une mosque avec mes chaussures musique  fond tous les 2 jours, et que je fini lapid sur la place publique puis renvoy hors de leurs frontires, mortapa traitera sans doute ces braves gens de racistes? alors que non, je ne me serai pas intgr, ne les aurait pas respect, et ne mriteraient donc plus leur accueil!

du bon sens je te dis, du bon sens!

----------


## mortapa

> un peu de bon sens.
> si on accueille des gens dans notre pays, ce n'est pas pour accueillir ce la criminalit ou des problmes.
> Les immigrants qui viennent, s'intgrent, essaient de respecter les lois comme tout bon pre de famille je n'ai pas le moindre reproche  leur faire.
> Ceux qui viennent pour profiter du systme, et commettent des vols et vandalismes quand ce n'est pas des crimes, mritent d'tre renvoy  la frontire et d'aller se chercher un autre petit paradis  pourrir!
> point barre.


Tu ferais mieux darrter de "discuter" avec moi a ne sert  rien.

Tu considres que se sont des voleurs, vandales, criminels  la vue de se qu'il ont fait dans ton pays, moi je considre que *tu* es un criminel  la vue de se que tu ne fais pas dans leur pays, mme pire un tortionnaire car pour un tranger qui vole chez toi combien es ce que tu ne sauves pas en tue chez eux  ::zoubi:: 
J'utilise le mot pays pour tre compris de la plupart, mais si tu relis deux post plus haut tu verras que je n'adhre pas  la notion de pays.

Alors ton "bon sens" moi jappelle a de l'hypocrisie.
T'ention hin, je parle juste de chose idyllique, il est clair que moi aussi je suis un co**ard ::aie::

----------


## Guardian

> Si je reformule en te disant que les belges ont le gouvernements qu'ils mritent, ca te plait plus ?


C'est dj mieux que de dire que la population belge, dont manifestement tu ne sais pas grand chose, n'a pas envie de "s'en sortir".

Prcision que tu sembles ignorer : la belgique a bien un gouvernement, il y a eu des lections et,  cause de certains extrmistes, il y a des difficults  mettre en place une nouvelle coalition et un nouveau gouvernement, ce qui est tout  fait diffrent.

Si cela pouvait simplement servir de leon  ceux qui votent pour des extrmistes, quels qu'ils soient, ce serait dj un grand pas.

Et je n'oublierai pas de te rappeler que la france a aussi le gouvernement qu'elle mrite si d'aventure la prsidente du FN est lue  :;): 




> Tu ferais mieux darrter de "discuter" avec moi a ne sert  rien.


On ne te le fait pas dire  ::ptdr::

----------


## Acropole

> Tu ferais mieux darrter de "discuter" avec moi a ne sert  rien.
> 
> Tu considres que se sont des voleurs, vandales, criminels  la vue de se qu'il ont fait dans ton pays, moi je considre que *tu* es un criminel  la vue de se que tu ne fais pas dans leur pays, mme pire un tortionnaire car pour un tranger qui vole chez toi combien es ce que tu ne sauves pas en tue chez eux 
> J'utilise le mot pays pour tre compris de la plupart, mais si tu relis deux post plus haut tu verras que je n'adhre pas  la notion de pays.
> 
> Alors ton "bon sens" moi jappelle a de l'hypocrisie.
> T'ention hin, je parle juste de chose idyllique, il est clair que moi aussi je suis un co**ard


Pt de rire !
Mortapa le dictateur descend du ciel pour guider l'humanit.
Au fait, tu poste ton message depuis Tripoli o tu combat Kadafi ?




> tu ne sauves pas en tue chez eux


Amalgame pathtique typique de la gauche Pol Potienne. Faut arrter la fumette. Et dire que ce genre de type vote pour une idologie capable d'arriver au pouvoir. Sincrement, _il est au moins aussi dangereux que Le Pen_.

Au fait, t'ira dire la mme chose  tous les immigrs qui fuient les combats en Libye : vous tuez ceux qui restent chez vous en fuyant, bande de sale fachos capitalos bourgeos racistos chasseur bouffeur de soucisson et de fromage.

----------


## ManusDei

Va peut-tre falloir vous calmer avant que le sujet soit ferm.

cortex024, ce que je voulais dire avec mes posts prcdents, c'est que tu es une personne sur internet, cache derrire un pseudo (tout comme moi), qui m'affirme connatre des gens qui disent que. C'est normal que je ne te crois pas sur parole non ? Tu me croirais sur parole, moi, si je te disais qu'en France aucun tranger n'a droit  l'aide sociale ?

C'est pour a que je te demande un peu plus que tes convictions (je me suis mme demand si tu tais un troll  un moment).

[PARANO] Je suis sr que vous tes plusieurs derrire ce pseudo, et vous tes pas belges, vous tes en fait des portoricains qui veulent la mort de tous les bon catholiques ![/PARANO]

----------


## cortex024

> cortex024, ce que je voulais dire avec mes posts prcdents, c'est que tu es une personne sur internet, cache derrire un pseudo (tout comme moi), qui m'affirme connatre des gens qui disent que. C'est normal que je ne te crois pas sur parole non ? Tu me croirais sur parole, moi, si je te disais qu'en France aucun tranger n'a droit  l'aide sociale ?


bon, 

1.http://lmgtfy.com/?q=chomeur+cpas
tu prends le premier lien, il met bien en vidence que les exclus (temporaire ou non) du chmage vont au CPAS


2. cherche "chomage  vie belgique", tu tomberas sur des articles intressant, je mets en vidence un petit passage



> Va-t-on supprimer les allocations de chmage illimites en Belgique? La question du magazine Questions  la une sur la RTBF de cette semaine peut sembler provocante. Mais elle n'est pas dpourvue de fondement. Elle rappelle que le systme belge est unique en Europe et probablement au monde (voir encadr). Une situation qui,  terme, ne serait pas tenable.


Donc avant de traiter les gens de menteurs, une recherche de 4min (c'est le temps que je viens de mettre) aurait t suffisante!

----------


## Acropole

> Donc avant de traiter les gens de menteurs, une recherche de 4min (c'est le temps que je viens de mettre) aurait t suffisante!


C'est a chacun d'apporter la preuve de ce qu'il avance.

----------


## mortapa

> Et dire que ce genre de type vote pour une idologie capable d'arriver au pouvoir. Sincrement, _il est au moins aussi  plus dangereux que Le Pen_.
> 
> Au fait, t'ira dire la mme chose  tous les immigrs qui fuient les combats en Libye : vous tuez ceux qui restent chez vous en fuyant, bande de sale fachos capitalos bourgeos racistos chasseur bouffeur de soucisson et de fromage.


Voter nuit gravement  la sant.

Pas des facho des lches, je t'avoue que si j'tais dans cette situation impossible de dire si je ferai partis des lches ou des courageux rsistant. C'est le genre de chose qu'on peut difficilement savoir sans tre en plein dedans. Je prfrerai tre dans la deuxime catgorie mais c'est pas sure, aprs tout je suis encore un tre humain et n'est pas voluer au stade de sage..

C'est dans les situation les plus extrme que l'on voit la valeur d'un tre humain. Le reste c'est que du flan, .. de la branlette intellectuelle. _pour pseudo intellectuel_.


@Les alloc infini en Belgique, je trouve a bien; je prfre voir quelqu'un au chmage qui spanouit que de le voir travailler dans une usine no-brain.
Moi je pourrai pas car j'ai besoin de travailler un minimum mais je comprend et soutient ses personnes, surtout celles d'entre elle qui le font par acte politique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Voter nuit gravement  la sant.


Dire des conneries aussi.  ::mouarf:: 




> Pas des facho des lches, je t'avoue que si j'tais dans cette situation impossible de dire si je ferai partis des lches ou des courageux rsistant.


Rponse 1.  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est dans les situation les plus extrme que l'on voit la valeur d'un tre humain. Le reste c'est que du flan, .. de la branlette intellectuelle. _pour pseudo intellectuel_.


Comment tu viens de rabaisser tous tes potes en une phrase  ::lol:: 




> @Les alloc infini en Belgique, je trouve a bien; je prfre voir quelqu'un au chmage qui spanouit que de le voir travailler dans une usine no-brain


Et tu es trop _mentally challenged_ pour voir l'tendue des impacts sociaux d'une connerie pareille?  ::roll::

----------


## juvamine

Rapidement,

Les rcents sondages montrent le ras le bol des gens envers nos politiques.
En 50 ans on a eut
20 ans de droite
20 ans de gauche
10 ans de droite
bien malin celui qui dtecte le rel impact de telle ou telle politique (si ce n'est les 20 premires annes de droite, qui taient pendant les 30 glorieuses)

On se retrouve avec un tat ruin
des politiques qui ne savent plus assumer leurs opinions (seules les communistes, et les frontistes s'affirment clairement)
Les libraux et les "conservateurs" (je n'aime pas le mot) du par la droite...glissent tranquillement vers le front national. On peut penser qu'un sursaut de conscience leur fera changer de vote le jour J.

Les agriculteurs (majoritairement de droite), ne font plus confiance aux politiques actuels
Les ouvriers (majoritairement de gauche), ne font plus confiance  la gauche et aux syndicats

La droite, ils leur reste, les cadres suprieurs (allergiques  la gauche, et pas assez populiste pour voter FN)
La gauche ils leur reste les fonctionnaires (espce en voie de disparition)

Mon propos est trs thorique, et trs dmago, mais je pense que a rsume pas mal la situation actuelle.
Les "jeunes" ne votent plus, les autres actifs en ont marre...
Il faut passer un coup de ballet chez nos lites, faire le mnage des technocrates/bureaucrates qui dirigent le pays  la place du gouvernement, et remettre chacun  sa place.

C'est un passionn de politique qui vous parle. Mais la monte (rcente) du FN ne me surprend pas le moins du monde

juva

----------


## Acropole

> Voter nuit gravement  la sant.
> 
> Pas des facho des lches, je t'avoue que si j'tais dans cette situation impossible de dire si je ferai partis des lches ou des courageux rsistant. C'est le genre de chose qu'on peut difficilement savoir sans tre en plein dedans.


Facile  savoir. La Libye n'est pas loin. Si tu le veux vraiment tu peux y aller, _maintenant_.
Pourquoi tu traite de facho ceux qui ne font rien ici et pas ceux qui ne font rien l bas ? Discrimination ?




> Je prfrerai tre dans la deuxime catgorie mais c'est pas sure, aprs tout je suis encore un tre humain et n'est pas voluer au stade de sage..
> 
> C'est dans les situation les plus extrme que l'on voit la valeur d'un tre humain. Le reste c'est que du flan, .. de la branlette intellectuelle. _pour pseudo intellectuel_.


Daprs ce que j'ai compris de la dclaration universelle des droits de l'Homme, tous les tre humains ont la mme valeur...




> @Les alloc infini en Belgique, je trouve a bien; je prfre voir quelqu'un au chmage qui spanouit que de le voir travailler dans une usine no-brain.
> Moi je pourrai pas car j'ai besoin de travailler un minimum mais je comprend et soutient ses personnes, surtout celles d'entre elle qui le font par acte politique.


Oui, c'est facile de critiquer les bourgeois qui bossent quand on se comporte comme Monsieur le Baron qui fout rien de la journe et pompe le fric des autres en leur crachant dessus du haut de son idologie politique mprisante.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il faut passer un coup de ballet chez nos lites, faire le mnage des technocrates/bureaucrates qui dirigent le pays  la place du gouvernement, et remettre chacun  sa place.


Et ceux qui vont les remplacer, tu va les prendre sur Mars?
Parce que sinon, il va se passer au max 1 an avant que ces nouveaux recommencent  chourer, accepter des pots de vin et en avoir rien  cirer de la base lectorale. Scenario test  maintes reprises dans d'autres pays.

----------


## ManusDei

Bah a fait un an de bons et loyaux services :p

Mais plus srieusement, personnellement je vois pas mieux comme solution pour l'instant.

Et je te trouve trs ngatif, tous ne sont pas pourris, bien loin de l. Mais les histoires des pourris font la une des journaux, alors que les histoires des honntes, a fait pas vendre.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Rapidement,
> .....
> juva


Welcome back juvamine, ca fait longtemps que je ne t'avais pas vu ici...

POur rpondre a ton poste, je suis en gnral assez d'accord sur le fait que les gens sont clairement desabuss... les hommes politiques, enfin, les "lites" de ceux ci se sont crer une tour innaccessible ou tout est fait pour les garder en place.

D'norme partie de la population ne sont pas du tout reprsents, jeunes, extrme gauche ou droite, femme dans une certaines mesure, colo, etc...

Le pouvoir s'en contrefout et fait tout pour prvenir les initiative des dputs voulant mettre en place des verrou, commission de dontologie, sanction exemplaires. En gnral, ces dputs sont ceux lus locaux qui pas encore desabuss font un mandat, propose 2 ou 3 bonnes ides qu'attendent je pense beaucoup de francais, se font refoul par l'appareil politique tout entier et qui reparte vite chez eux, completement dgout.

Pour moi la 5eme rpublique a fait son temps, et les modes de scrutins ne sont plus satisfaisant, en particulier parce que comme le systmpe est vieux, les failles sont maintenant connues et expoloits a fond.

Remettre tout ca a plat ne ferait pas de mal, mais qui en a le pouvoir, si ce n'est les hommes politiques en place ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Remettre tout ca a plat ne ferait pas de mal, mais qui en a le pouvoir, si ce n'est les hommes politiques en place ?


Ceux qui ne sont pas en place, mais demandent  ce qu'on remette tout  plat. Au hasard, Mlenchon, Bayrou, Dupont-Aignan (les grands perdants du "vote utile" face  la menace Le Pen).

----------


## Acropole

> POur rpondre a ton poste, je suis en gnral assez d'accord sur le fait que les gens sont clairement desabuss... les hommes politiques, enfin, les "lites" de ceux ci se sont crer une tour innaccessible ou tout est fait pour les garder en place.
> 
> D'norme partie de la population ne sont pas du tout reprsents, jeunes, extrme gauche ou droite, femme dans une certaines mesure, colo, etc...


Et les autres feront quoi ?
On parle de politique. Tous les partis veulent crer leur Reich de 1000 ans. Il cherchent  tre au pouvoir pour y rester, pas pour repartir au bout de 5 ans.
Ce n'est pas parce que ces nouvelles religions ont perdu leur caractre sacr qu'elles ne veulent pas durer autant que les anciennes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ceux qui ne sont pas en place, mais demandent  ce qu'on remette tout  plat. Au hasard, Mlenchon, Bayrou, Dupont-Aignan (les grands perdants du "vote utile" face  la menace Le Pen).


Mme s'ils en taient capables (ce dont je doute, Mlenchon et Bayrou sont tout au plus des guignols qui n'ont ni la carrure ni le bagage politique ncessaire), faut pas oublier que la France n'est pas entoure de vide, mais d'une conomie mondialise, qui de plus, ne verrait pas forcment ces changement d'un trs bon oeil.

Par consquent, toute tentative de "remettre les choses  plat" dans un pays comme la France est par avance condamne  l'chec. Les processus historiques ont ceci d'emmerdant qu'ils sont irrversibles.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mme s'ils en taient capables (ce dont je doute, Mlenchon et Bayrou sont tout au plus des guignols qui n'ont ni la carrure ni le bagage politique ncessaire), faut pas oublier que la France n'est pas entoure de vide, mais d'une conomie mondialise, qui de plus, ne verrait pas forcment ces changement d'un trs bon oeil.
> 
> Par consquent, toute tentative de "remettre les choses  plat" dans un pays comme la France est par avance condamne  l'chec. Les processus historiques ont ceci d'emmerdant qu'ils sont irrversibles.


Ce que j'aime, c'est le gens qui me sorte que des tenors de la politiques depuis des annes n'auraient pas le bagage ou la carure pour tre prsident...
Quand on voit les prsidents dans le pass, au moins dans les 17 dernires annes ca t du grand n'importe quoi. Et je ne crois pas que miterrand aient t mieux, tout comme ces prdcesseurs... Si j'en crois mon grand pre, mme De Gaule, le grand De Gaule n'tait en fait qu'un pantin dans la 5me rpublique, fatigu par les annes et incapable de rsister aux magouilles politiques.

Je pense que n'importe qui ayant un niveau BAC voir  la rigueur BAC + quelques annes d'tudes peut parfaitement mener un pays. Surtout que contrairement a ce que certains pensent, un pays n'est pas dirig par une seule personne, mais bien par une quipe.

Bref, ajoutons a cela l'argument massue : on va pas avancer parce que c'est pas possible... 
Et on obtient une bonne situation stable... ou plutot embourbe.

Un peu de vision, d'espoir et d'envie de faire bouger les choses sont de mise quand mme.

La citation : "ils ne savaient pas que c'tait impossible, donc ils l'ont fait" devrait en inspirer plus d'un.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce que j'aime, c'est le gens qui me sorte que des tenors de la politiques depuis des annes n'auraient pas le bagage ou la carure pour tre prsident...


Je rpondais  MD qui parlait de gens qui "demandent  ce qu'on remette tout  plat." Ils pourraient tre prsident (vu que de nos jours, n'importe quel guignol peut tre prsident, c'est pas lui qui mne le bal de toute faon) mais ils ne pourraient pas remettre les choses  plat. Grosse grosse nuance.




> Quand on voit les prsidents dans le pass, au moins dans les 17 dernires annes ca t du grand n'importe quoi. Et je ne crois pas que miterrand aient t mieux, tout comme ces prdcesseurs...


Oui, TOUTE la gnration post-guerre des politiciens a a t du n'importe quoi. Et il y a des raisons historiques claires  cela.




> Je pense que n'importe qui ayant un niveau BAC voir  la rigueur BAC + quelques annes d'tudes peut parfaitement mener un pays.


Chez les Elfes et Mithrandir ( ::mouarf:: ) peut-tre. Sinon non.




> Et on obtient une bonne situation stable... ou plutot embourbe.


Totalement. Toute la finesse  l'heure actuelle consiste  s'embourber moins vite que le voisin.




> La citation : "ils ne savaient pas que c'tait impossible, donc ils l'ont fait" devrait en inspirer plus d'un.


Citation crite par un neuneu (Mark Twain). On notera aussi sa lgendaire phrase sur les statistique, attestant d'un QI d'une huitre.  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

Vu qu'apparemment le changement est impossible, je vais regarder TF1, M6, voter LePen, et attendre la fin du monde, exploit par des actionnaires pour qui je suis une machine  fabriquer des dividendes.

















Ou pas.

----------


## Marco46

> Par consquent, toute tentative de "remettre les choses  plat" dans un pays comme la France est par avance condamne  l'chec. Les processus historiques ont ceci d'emmerdant qu'ils sont irrversibles.


Je trouve curieux que tu comprennes cette ide pour l'conomie-politique mais pas pour le droit d'auteur et la rvolution numrique.

----------


## juvamine

Qui a le pouvoir ? Les hauts fonctionnaires (technocrates, et bureaucrates)
Et le problme c'est que les politiques leurs font une confiance aveugle.

Je ne critique pas tu tout les pouvoirs en place : ni  la tte de l'tat (droite), ni  la tte des rgions (gauche), ni  la tte des collectivits plus petites.

Le problme est que, vue que l'on assume pas nos ides (droite, et gauche), les gens ne nous croient plus, nous les lus.

Je donne un exemple simple. La droite est pour ainsi dire...contre toute forme d'assistanat, contre l'impt comme solution  tous les problmes etc.
Pourtant, ils ont les manettes depuis 2002, et quasiment rien n'a t fait. Les dcisions prises, sont des dcisions de comptoir, qui servent  alimenter la presse. Ils s'auto-descendent.
Je donne une mesure simple, clairement de droite, que personne n'ose mettre en place (par peur des ractions des intellectuels, de la presse, et donc du peuple) : repasser aux 39h. Les gens de droite sont convaincus que nous y gagnerions, a rglerait une bonne partie des problmes de retraite (financement), etc. Pourtant ils se font dessus au moment de faire le pas.

Je pourrais trouver le mme genre d'exemple  gauche (dcentralisation, privatisations, etc.)

Du coup, les gens, se disent que la droite et la gauche c'est la mme chose (rien n'est fait) => donc on vote FN, eux au moins ils en ont.

Dernier point, qui me tient  coeur : on demande de plus en plus  l'tat (aux collectivits en gnral). Exemple : un gamin tombe sur un trotoir dgrad, c'est la faute  la commune qui n'a pas refait le trottoir: ce genre de comportement ne donne pas envie de faire des choses nouvelles.

----------


## Gnoce

> Du coup, les gens, se disent que la droite et la gauche c'est la mme chose (rien n'est fait) => donc on vote FN, eux au moins ils en ont.


Je me reconnais tout  fait la dedans, sauf que je vote pas du coup. Je vais en choquer plus d'un mais c'est pas grave.

couter les politiques raconter de belles choses pour arriver au pouvoir et ensuite ne rien faire, ca m'amuse pas, j'ai dj vu l'pisode et il est nul.

Voter FN pour faire comprendre qu'on en a marre, ca ne fait que gagner la droite / la gauche (rayez la mention inutile) au premier tour.

----------


## juvamine

> Je me reconnais tout  fait la dedans, sauf que je vote pas du coup. Je vais en choquer plus d'un mais c'est pas grave.


On a eut souvent ce dbat ici.
Mais en bon citoyen, je te rpondrai d'aller voter blanc. Le jour o 40% des votes seront blancs, les politiques se poseront des questions croit moi.
Actuellement ton attitude est + perue comme du jemenfoutisme. Disons qu'on ne sait pas vraiment ton sentiment...(vu que l'on a pas ton enveloppe dans l'urne)

----------


## Gnoce

> On a eut souvent ce dbat ici.
> Mais en bon citoyen, je te rpondrai d'aller voter blanc. Le jour o 40% des votes seront blancs, les politiques se poseront des questions croit moi.
> Actuellement ton attitude est + perue comme du jemenfoutisme. Disons qu'on ne sait pas vraiment ton sentiment...(vu que l'on a pas ton enveloppe dans l'urne)


Moui, mais ils se poseront la question: "comment avoir les votes de ce qui ont voter blanc?" et diront dans leur speech: "j'ai compris votre dsarroi" alors que non, ou si mais n'en ferons rien... oui je suis assez fataliste quand on me parle de politique.

Dans tout les cas tu as raison, je devrais voter blanc plutt que de ne pas voter.

----------


## Acropole

> On a eut souvent ce dbat ici.
> Mais en bon citoyen, je te rpondrai d'aller voter blanc. Le jour o 40% des votes seront blancs, les politiques se poseront des questions croit moi.
> Actuellement ton attitude est + perue comme du jemenfoutisme. Disons qu'on ne sait pas vraiment ton sentiment...(vu que l'on a pas ton enveloppe dans l'urne)


Si aucun bulletin ne reprsente le sentiment de ceux qui n'ont pas vot ou votent blanc, choisir un candidat ne permet pas de connatre leur sentiment. a ne fait que masquer labsence du choix.




> Je donne un exemple simple. La droite est pour ainsi dire...contre toute forme d'assistanat, contre l'impt comme solution  tous les problmes etc.


Ca dpend quelle droite. Le libralisme n'a pas t dfini au 19 sicle par l'absence d'tat mais par une place bien prcise de celui ci : donner les moyens  chacun de pouvoir se raliser.
C'est  dire, par exemple, l'ducation pour tous, la scurit (police, justice, arm), les infrastructures publiques (aucune entreprise ne gagnera assez  construire un pont, mais toutes les entreprises y gagneront, c'est donc  l'tat que revient de le construire, sauf a y mettre un page), la rgulation pour viter les monopoles et abus de position dominante qui bloquent le march, etc.
Mais il faut que chacun y mette du sien, car lorsque trop de monde abuse de l'tat on obtiens l aussi un blocage.
Je dirais qu'en quelque sorte le libralisme originel est rsum dans cette phrase de Confucius : Donne un poisson  un homme et tu le nourrira un jour, apprend lui  pcher et tu le nourrira pour toujours.

On a, en France, une vision encore trop monarchique de l'tat.

Le libralisme du XiXme sicle sur wikipdia.

----------


## pmithrandir

Juvamine, c'est effectivement possible que actuellement, les politiques n'aient plus le courage de leurs opinions, et que la vision a court terme soient prpondrante. 
Ils se branlent tous sur De Gaule, mais n'ont pas le quart de la volont qu'il a mis en oeuvre aprs la 2nde guerre mondiale.

Je pense que ce qui manque aux gens, c'est une vision a long terme.
Quels sont les choses dont les politiques nous parle ?
 - Les fameuses 35 heures, qui coute un fric monstre(25 milliard par an selon dassault) en particulier a cause des allgement de charge fillon. Ayant t au canada ou on bosse bien moins qu'en france, mais pour 1,5 fois plus d'argent, je te dirais que cet argument ne me touche pas. De plus, en france il donne des dbat passionns avec beaucoup de "si" ou on se rend compte que des crises et des dficits, ils y en a eu avec les 39 heures aussi, et que repasser aux 39 heures maintenant serrait juste bon pour une agmentation du chomage. Aucune chance que les patron relache la bride et accepte que le boulot fait en 35 heures se fasse en 39, alors que c'est ce qu'ils ont exigs dans l'autre sens.
Bref, dbat technique.

 - La scurit : c'est vrai qu'en France on est pas en scurit en gnral, il y a des flingue a tous les coins de rues(je parle pas des flics) et on risque de mourir jeune. La moyenne d'age est dailleur de 30 ans... c'est bien connu. A par un sujet pour rassure le vieu qui peut a peine bouger, bof, on s'en fout. 

 - L'immigration : Ou comment dtourner un dbat qui est lgitime en rejet de l'tranger. Nous avons besoin de l'immigration, comme tous pays. Rien que parce que immigr veeut dire pense diffrente, ides diffrentes, et norme volont. Mais la mthode n'est pas bonne. Avoir une politique a deux visages est beaucoup plus efficace que de dire non en bloc. Dire : Cette anne on diminue le nombre d'immigrs clandestins de 27 000... je suis dsol mais ca me touche pas.
Par contre, dire : On accueillera 100 000 immigrs lgaux dans le cadre de permis de travail, d'changes, de visa "test" de la france(un peu comme le programme vacance travail), On facilitera la possibilit pour les gens venus lgalement de rester francais, mais par contre, on coupe toutes les aides aux personnes qui sont sur le territoire depuis moins de 3 ans, priode de probation, et on accorde la scu que aprs un certain dlai. La on a pos des rgles gnrales claires, on montre la volont d'ouvrir, et on continue le rpressif. On le sous entends moins et on montre le cot positif. On passe moins pour des salauds. Au passage on continue pour les consulats a leur demander de motiver les refus de visa, et on permet aux gens de contester les dcision. Parce que c'est nul de donner cette image de la France  l'tranger ou les gens se font refoul et ne savent mme pas la raison. 

Sur 3 sujets majeur, au lieu de jouer  la police, on passe a autre chose et on les passe surtout en mineur pour la suite. Ca laisse le temps de se concentrer sur l'conomie, le chmage, le niveau de vie, les services, etc... 
Et surtout, ca vite de crisper la moiti de la population et de la mettre dans la rue a tout bout de champ. Une journe de grve, c'est 0,5% de production en moins. Mettez en 10 dans l'anne et on a perdu 5% de notre capacit, donc on coute 5% plus cher que les allemands par exemple.(bon, un peu moins parce ce qu'on rattrape le boulot le lendemain).

Aprs, on se pose surtout la question : Que veut on pour la France dans 25 ans. Est ce que l'on a une vision a long terme, des objectifs a atteindre, un rve commun ?
Ca fait combien de temps que l'on ne nous parle plus que de chiffre et de rien d'autre. On a pas de pays a reconstruire, on a pas de problme en gnral, on mange a peu pres tous. Bref, on est un payx mature, et on ne sait plus quoi faire, un peu comme un couple avec 2 enfants qui quitte la maison finie de payer et qui n'a plus rien a raliser.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je trouve curieux que tu comprennes cette ide pour l'conomie-politique mais pas pour le droit d'auteur et la rvolution numrique.


Parce que ce sont deux phnomnes totalement diffrent et de magnitude diffrentes. Surtout que la "rvolution numrique" au sens o tu le dfinis n'est mme pas une rvolution. Juste une "facette de plus du dveloppement d'un individualisme hypertrophi  une poque de l'apoge de l'atomisation de la socit" (c) un manuel d'histoire de 2111 si jamais l'humanit survit jusqu' l  ::mouarf::

----------


## Acropole

> - L'immigration : Ou comment dtourner un dbat qui est lgitime en rejet de l'tranger. Nous avons besoin de l'immigration, comme tous pays. Rien que parce que immigr veeut dire pense diffrente, ides diffrentes, et norme volont.


L'exemple du Japon prouve que tu as tort. 
Comme si les franais ne pouvaient pas avoir des ides diffrentes (voir le nombre de paris politiques...) et une norme volont.
L'immigration ne rsout rien :
- Elle cre des pauvres en situation irrgulire, illgale et exploits.
- Elle appauvrit les pays d'origine.
- Les emplois, de toutes faons, sont de plus en plus dlocaliss. Ne restent que des emplois hautement qualifis et quelques secteurs qui ne grossissent pas.
- Elle cre des tensions a cause des moeurs et coutumes diffrentes, de la pauvret et du sentiment de rejet qui, lgitime ou pas, n'a pas de place dans un monde o chacun choisit ses prfrences.

Le problme est certes politique, _mais chez eux_. LAlgrie, par exemple, est un pays extrmement riche : 

Ressources : ptrole, uranium, mtaux, photovoltaque
Tourisme : monuments historiques, dsert, montagne, plages mditrannenes
Commerce : gopolitique au croisement de lAfrique et de lEurope...

Largement de quoi faire de ce pays un pays aussi riche et prospre que n'importe quel pays occidental. S'il n'y avait pas Bouteflica et sa clique les algriens ne penseraient jamais  migrer (preuve au passage que le immigrs eux mme ne veulent pas de l'immigration).
Les rvolutions actuelles peuvent changer la donne et prouver aux aptres de l'immigration qu'ils ont totalement tord. Si tout se passe bien, dans quelques annes ils viendront chez nous en vacance comme on va chez eux aujourd'hui et l'immigration se tarira d'elle mme, sans le moindre contrle politique. Il restera ceux qui le veulent vraiment et ils seront bien mieux accepts.
Quand aux ides, elles continueront  voyager comme avant. Peut tre mme mieux.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Qui a le pouvoir ? Les hauts fonctionnaires (technocrates, et bureaucrates)
> Et le problme c'est que les politiques leurs font une confiance aveugle.


Parce que tout ce petit monde est pilot par encore d'autres personnes tout simplement. C'est pas une question de confiance, mais de gros sous.  ::P: 




> Pourtant, ils ont les manettes depuis 2002, et quasiment rien n'a t fait. Les dcisions prises, sont des dcisions de comptoir, qui servent  alimenter la presse. Ils s'auto-descendent.


Ben regarde ce que a a donn sur la rforme des retraites comme raction.




> Je donne une mesure simple, clairement de droite, que personne n'ose mettre en place (par peur des ractions des intellectuels, de la presse, et donc du peuple) : repasser aux 39h.


Le MEDEF, paradoxalement, n'a pas t fan de l'ide. Va savoir pourquoi  ::roll:: 




> Dernier point, qui me tient  coeur : on demande de plus en plus  l'tat (aux collectivits en gnral). Exemple : un gamin tombe sur un trotoir dgrad, c'est la faute  la commune qui n'a pas refait le trottoir: ce genre de comportement ne donne pas envie de faire des choses nouvelles.


Ultime achvement de la politique d'infantilisation mene depuis quelques dcennies maintenant. Cf. les USA dans le mme genre.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'exemple du Japon prouve que tu as tort.


Il y a une immigration au Japon. Bien moins importante certes, mais elle existe.
Mais bon, on peut pas comparer la socit japonaise aux autres, elle est quand mme bien bien  part. Si la France tait une le isole du monde pendant des sicles, a aurait t diffrent mais c'est pas le cas.  ::mouarf:: 




> - Elle cre des pauvres en situation irrgulire, illgale et exploits.


Grand classique depuis l'empire Romain. Les gens veulent plus faire les tches "ingrates", alors on fait venir des travailleurs de l'tranger.




> Le problme est certes politique, _mais chez eux_. LAlgrie, par exemple, est un pays extrmement riche :


Sauf que dans le monde moderne, la richesse d'un pays n'est plus determine par ses matires premires, mais par sa capacit  jouer avec les instruments financiers. Les quelques grand producteurs du ptrole (et encore pas tous) ne changent pas la donne.




> Largement de quoi faire de ce pays un pays aussi riche et prospre que n'importe quel pays occidental.


Absolument pas. Pour tre aussi riche qu'un pays occidental, il faut avoir pill ses colonies pendant plusieurs sicle et avoir accs  des levier financiers, ce qu'un pays du tiers monde n'aura jamais.




> S'il n'y avait pas Bouteflica et sa clique les algriens ne penseraient jamais  migrer


S'il y avait pas Bouteflica, on aurait probablement le FIS au pouvoir. Avec tout ce que cela implique.




> Les rvolutions actuelles peuvent changer la donne et prouver aux aptres de l'immigration qu'ils ont totalement tord. Si tout se passe bien, dans quelques annes ils viendront chez nous en vacance comme on va chez eux aujourd'hui et l'immigration se tarira d'elle mme, sans le moindre contrle politique.


La science-fiction et les champignons hallucinognes, c'est le rayon  cot.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'exemple du Japon prouve que tu as tort. 
> Comme si les franais ne pouvaient pas avoir des ides diffrentes (voir le nombre de paris politiques...) et une norme volont.


Ca n'a rien a voir. Chaque pays a sa culture, les points faibles ou fort, ses habitudes et ses ralisations. De part cette histoire nous sommes tous model a peu prs de la mme faon, et nos ides "diffrentes" sont en dfinitive trs proche. C'est peut etre vexant, mais tu ne penseras jamais comme un japonais, un chinois, un sngalais ou un brsilien. Sans oublier qu'ils ont aussi leur pluralit. 
Pour avoir t dans le rle de l'immigrant, et avoir donc cotoyer des gens de pays divers, je peux le dire, aucun de nous ne pensait de la mme faon, et nous n'tions pas recherch pour les mme raisons que les locaux par les entreprises. En gnral, nous tions engag parce que justement on allait apporter des ides neuves, des faons de travailler diffrentes.




> L'immigration ne rsout rien :
> - Elle cre des pauvres en situation irrgulire, illgale et exploits.
> - Elle appauvrit les pays d'origine.
> - Les emplois, de toutes faons, sont de plus en plus dlocaliss. Ne restent que des emplois hautement qualifis et quelques secteurs qui ne grossissent pas.
> - Elle cre des tensions a cause des moeurs et coutumes diffrentes, de la pauvret et du sentiment de rejet qui, lgitime ou pas, n'a pas de place dans un monde o chacun choisit ses prfrences.


Pourquoi quand on parle d'immigration toujours parler d'immigration irrgulire ? Pourquoi vouloir enfermer les peuples dans des frontires trace sur un papier. 
Asssoci la dessus dlocalisation histoire de rajouter encore de la complexit et de bloquer le sujet avec des choses annexes et pas vraiment en relation... et puis un peu de fatalisme : "de toute faon les emplois partent... snif"

Et puis ces tensions... elles existent principalement parce que les gens ont peur. Parce que certains sont sans gne et parfois ne comprenne pas qu'ils puissent offenser. Parce que les francais en gnral sont des gens intolrants et parce que rien dans le discours politique n'est fait pour duquer la population. Quand le prsident prsente les trangers comme des ennemis, il y a une certaine lgitimit a le penser aussi.




> Le problme est certes politique, _mais chez eux_. LAlgrie, par exemple, est un pays extrmement riche : 
> 
> Ressources : ptrole, uranium, mtaux, photovoltaque
> Tourisme : monuments historiques, dsert, montagne, plages mditrannenes
> Commerce : gopolitique au croisement de lAfrique et de lEurope...
> 
> Largement de quoi faire de ce pays un pays aussi riche et prospre que n'importe quel pays occidental. S'il n'y avait pas Bouteflica et sa clique les algriens ne penseraient jamais  migrer (preuve au passage que le immigrs eux mme ne veulent pas de l'immigration).
> Les rvolutions actuelles peuvent changer la donne et prouver aux aptres de l'immigration qu'ils ont totalement tord. Si tout se passe bien, dans quelques annes ils viendront chez nous en vacance comme on va chez eux aujourd'hui et l'immigration se tarira d'elle mme, sans le moindre contrle politique. Il restera ceux qui le veulent vraiment et ils seront bien mieux accepts.
> Quand aux ides, elles continueront  voyager comme avant. Peut tre mme mieux.


Le dveloppement des pays est effectivement la solution... mais j'ai une nouvelle pour toi... si ils se dveloppent, c'est nous qui allons immigrs chez eux.? Parce que nos entreprises qui pillent leurs ressources depuis des gnrations seront bien dans la merde si la situation change. 
On voit dj que les gens immigre dans des pays comme le maroc pour y finir leur jours, ou travailler dans de meilleurs conditions. 
On voit aussi que beaucoup de francais partent a l'tranger. Ce n'est pas pour rien.

----------


## Marco46

> Aprs, on se pose surtout la question : Que veut on pour la France dans 25 ans. Est ce que l'on a une vision a long terme, des objectifs a atteindre, un rve commun ?
> Ca fait combien de temps que l'on ne nous parle plus que de chiffre et de rien d'autre. On a pas de pays a reconstruire, on a pas de problme en gnral, on mange a peu pres tous. Bref, on est un payx mature, et on ne sait plus quoi faire, un peu comme un couple avec 2 enfants qui quitte la maison finie de payer et qui n'a plus rien a raliser.


Si les hommes politiques avaient une vision  long terme et le sens des responsabilits et du devoir, ils cesseraient de chier sur le nuclaire, ils entreprendraient une politique de grand travaux pour rnover et isoler les habitations franaises, ils dvelopperaient les transports en commun et prendraient le temps d'informer la population sur la future catastrophe nergtique en approche, le tout dans une sorte d'union nationale comme lorsqu'un peuple fait bloc pour affronter un danger mortel.




> Parce que ce sont deux phnomnes totalement diffrent et de magnitude diffrentes. Surtout que la "rvolution numrique" au sens o tu le dfinis n'est mme pas une rvolution. Juste une "facette de plus du dveloppement d'un individualisme hypertrophi  une poque de l'apoge de l'atomisation de la socit" (c) un manuel d'histoire de 2111 si jamais l'humanit survit jusqu' l


Tsss ... Quand tu veux pas comprendre ...Il s'agit d'une rvolution technique, comme l'invention de la roue ou la dcouverte de la vapeur. Les changements induits sur l'conomie sont i-n-luc-tables.
Pour tre encore plus clair, il ne s'agit pas d'un mouvement politique ou social qui modifie la socit, il s'agit d'une rvolution technologique qui induit mcaniquement des changements sociaux.

----------


## juvamine

> Juvamine, c'est effectivement possible que actuellement, les politiques n'aient plus le courage de leurs opinions, et que la vision a court terme soient prpondrante. 
> Ils se branlent tous sur De Gaule, mais n'ont pas le quart de la volont qu'il a mis en oeuvre aprs la 2nde guerre mondiale.


De Gaulle est un autre temps. Un temps de forte croissance conomique et de reconstruction d'un pays dtruit par la guerre.
En clair, l'tat avait les moyens de ses ambitions !

Aujourd'hui ce n'est plus le cas, et aucun politique ne veut (ne peut ?) revenir en arrire:
- Le social cote un fric monstre, il est mal distribu, et surtout, il n'y a aucun "suivi".
- L'ducation : avec moins d'lves, + de profs, + de moyens, on fait moins bien qu'avant, pourtant rien n'est fait

Ce sont 2 trs gros postes de l'tat sur lesquels il y a des choses  faire.  Et pourtant...

Pour grafikm_fr : 
Le MEDEF n'est pas la droite. (Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas de droite)
D'ailleurs d'autres formations patronales sont en train de prendre du terrain, pour aller vers une conomie "+ raisonne".
Plus largement, je ne soutiens pas le Medef. Je fais partie des gens de droite qui ne sont pas pour le capitalisme financier. Je pars du principe que le principal revenu de chacun doit tre son travail, et pas ses placements. Je ne suis pas le seul  tre dans cette position !

Pourquoi le FN monte en puissance d'ailleurs. Ils ont juste un discours simple, limpide et sduisant (si j'occulte l'immigration...qui sera modre)
- Tout les politiques gauches/droites vous ont fait des promesses intenables
- Ils n'ont rien fait, ou presque
- Nous, on en dit moins, mais on en fera + !

D'ailleurs...y'a 40 ans, il n'y avait pas autant de transparence en politique (aujourd'hui plus personne ne peut parler sans que ce soit rpt, sorti du contexte, par les canards le lendemain) : je pense que l'on peut se demander si cette transparence (que tout le monde demande) est si bonne que a !

----------


## ManusDei

> Si les hommes politiques avaient une vision  long terme et le sens des responsabilits et du devoir,[...] ils entreprendraient une politique de grand travaux pour rnover et isoler les habitations franaises


Pourquoi a serait  l'tat de s'occuper de rnover des habitations prives ?
J'en comprend le but, l'intrt, mais je vois pas vraiment de quel droit l'tat viendrait mettre les pieds chez moi pour refaire l'isolation (sauf si j'habitais dans un logement qui appartient  la collectivit, mairie ou tat).

----------


## Marco46

> Pourquoi a serait  l'tat de s'occuper de rnover des habitations prives ?
> J'en comprend le but, l'intrt, mais je vois pas vraiment de quel droit l'tat viendrait mettre les pieds chez moi pour refaire l'isolation (sauf si j'habitais dans un logement qui appartient  la collectivit, mairie ou tat).


Parce que c'est de l'ordre de l'intrt national. Que l'tat aide  financer ce futur changement de paradigme nergtique. C'est une politique de grand travaux. D'un ct l'tat rehausse les normes en matire d'isolation et de l'autre il aide les gens  faire les travaux, que ce soit par un financement direct ou en aidant la filire  se dvelopper.

Quand on veut effectuer des changements de cet ordre le priv seul ne peut pas s'en charger.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tsss ... Quand tu veux pas comprendre ...Il s'agit d'une rvolution technique, comme l'invention de la roue ou la dcouverte de la vapeur. Les changements induits sur l'conomie sont i-n-luc-tables.


Pour le moment, la seule personne que je vois pas comprendre c'est toi.
Parce que dans un coin de ton cerveau, t'as une ide que *ta gnration* (ou ton temps, c'est comme tu veux) a quelque chose de diffrent, qu'on a invent un mga-truc-rvolutionnaire-qui-va-tout-changer et qu' partir de l, tout va aller mieux. Que ce soit dj arriv par le pass et que les consquences sociales en ont t pour ainsi dire ngligeables ne t'tonne pas. Parce que technologie ou pas, les *gens* restent les mmes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> De Gaulle est un autre temps. Un temps de forte croissance conomique et de reconstruction d'un pays dtruit par la guerre.
> En clair, l'tat avait les moyens de ses ambitions !


De Gaulle tait pas de la mme gnration, de celle o on savait encore duquer justement. En gros, la dernire gnration comme a a t celle qui a vu la SGM. Aprs, tout est parti en couilles.




> - L'ducation : avec moins d'lves, + de profs, + de moyens, on fait moins bien qu'avant, pourtant rien n'est fait


Parce que le systme ducatif traditionnel (celui qui a form un de Gaulle ou un Churchill) ne passerait absolument pas dans notre monde moderne. Bref, je renvoie les intresss  Jan Amos Kaminsky sur les mthodes d'ducation des gamins  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour grafikm_fr : 
> Le MEDEF n'est pas la droite. (Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il n'est pas de droite)


Non il n'est pas la droite, mais quand la principale formation patronale dit que le retour au 39h c'est pas top, faut pas aller imaginer qu'un gouvernement va aller  son encontre. Sinon t'imagines la raction de l'opposition?  ::mouarf::

----------


## juvamine

> Non il n'est pas la droite, mais quand la principale formation patronale dit que le retour au 39h c'est pas top, faut pas aller imaginer qu'un gouvernement va aller  son encontre. Sinon t'imagines la raction de l'opposition?


Juste pour la petite histoire (hors sujet)
Mittrand a t  l'encontre des syndicats (de la CGT notamment) lorsqu'il y a 30 ans, il a pass la retraite de 65 ans  60 ans...Un gouffre financiers qu'ils disaient  l'poque...A bon ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Juste pour la petite histoire (hors sujet)
> Mittrand a t  l'encontre des syndicats (de la CGT notamment) lorsqu'il y a 30 ans, il a pass la retraite de 65 ans  60 ans...Un gouffre financiers qu'ils disaient  l'poque...A bon ?


Comme quoi, les syndicats taient lgrement plus intelligents  l'poque. Question de gnration sans doute encore une fois  ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

> Comme quoi, les syndicats taient lgrement plus intelligents  l'poque. Question de gnration sans doute encore une fois


Regarde qui vote, regarde qui est syndiqu, et ensuite reviens pour parler d'histoires de gnrations...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Regarde qui vote, regarde qui est syndiqu, et ensuite reviens pour parler d'histoires de gnrations...


Gn? Tu parles de 1981 ou de maintenant? Parce que c'est pas du tout la mme chose...  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Pour le moment, la seule personne que je vois pas comprendre c'est toi.
> Parce que dans un coin de ton cerveau, t'as une ide que *ta gnration* (ou ton temps, c'est comme tu veux) a quelque chose de diffrent, qu'on a invent un mga-truc-rvolutionnaire-qui-va-tout-changer et qu' partir de l, tout va aller mieux. Que ce soit dj arriv par le pass et que les consquences sociales en ont t pour ainsi dire ngligeables ne t'tonne pas. Parce que technologie ou pas, les *gens* restent les mmes.


Je suis pas aussi vieux que a faut pas charrier  ::aie:: 



Toujours dans l'exagration ds qu'on parle de ce sujet toi ...  ::): 

EDIT : En plus il est mort  ::?:

----------


## juvamine

> Je suis pas aussi vieux que a faut pas charrier


Je croyais que 46, c'tait ta date de naissance  ::toutcasse::   ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je croyais que 46, c'tait ta date de naissance


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Neuromancien2

Il faut bien voir le rsultat de ce sondage comme une "photo" de l'tat d'esprit des franais aujourd'hui et non comme une prvision du rsultat des lections. En ce sens il est donc tout fait intressant et significatif car il met clairement en vidence le mcontentement des franais.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme, c'est que mme si le mcontentement est prsent, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait rsoudre ce grand crat entre les politiques et le peuple.

Je doute fortement qu'un nouveau parti close dans les prochains mois. Je doute pareillement qu'on ai un candidat a la prsidentielle que l'on ne connaisse pas depuis des mois... des ttes nouvelles, c'est pas  la mode.

On a une bataille d'go, renforce par une rpublique foireuse et des mandats trop longs et trop rpts. 
Mais les seuls qui ont le pouvoir de changer cela de manire dmocratique sont les mmes qui en profitent, donc  moins d'avoir un messie honnte et capable de tenir ses promesses et de motiver le parlement  tuer leurs poule aux oeufs d'or, chose somme toute improbable, on va vers une augmentation rgulire du FN et des partis de rejets...

Cela fait 20 ans que les rgles dmocratiques ne sont plus justes et qu'elles sont dtournes par les politiciens, il est temps d'en faire de nouvelles.

Je me pose souvent la question de savoir si il est possible de construire une nouvelle formation politique dont le seul but serait la rforme de nos institutions, mais est ce vraiment possible ? Comment avoir le pouvoir mdiatique ncessaire pour vhiculer ses ides,  moins de monter progressivement dans un parti existant, au risque d'tre bien vite corrompu par le systme.

----------


## Marco46

> Je me pose souvent la question de savoir si il est possible de construire une nouvelle formation politique dont le seul but serait la rforme de nos institutions, mais est ce vraiment possible ? Comment avoir le pouvoir mdiatique ncessaire pour vhiculer ses ides,  moins de monter progressivement dans un parti existant, au risque d'tre bien vite corrompu par le systme.


Si tu regardes bien, tout le monde dit qu'il va faire des rformes. Le seul truc c'est que personne n'est d'accord sur comment les faire.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si tu regardes bien, tout le monde dit qu'il va faire des rformes. Le seul truc c'est que personne n'est d'accord sur comment les faire.


Et ils vont tre en dsaccord longtemps, vu que aucune rforme ne va marcher.
Et pour casser a, il faut des mesures "anti-democratiques", ce que personne n'a les cojones de dire...  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et ils vont tre en dsaccord longtemps, vu que aucune rforme ne va marcher.
> Et pour casser a, il faut des mesures "anti-democratiques", ce que personne n'a les cojones de dire...


En effet, changer la constitution du tout au tout est une exprience politique hasardeuse. A moins de partir en campagne pour la prsidentielle avec un projet de constitution dj tabli, et de le soumettre au rfrendum au plus vite aprs l'lection, on arrive a rien. 

Mais qui aurait le courage de partir sur ce genre de programme ? Si c'est un parti de gauche, l'inconnu va faire peur a nombre d'lecteur, et la division a gauche(entre les conservateurs et les nouveaux) fera que la droite gagne, et inversement.

La seule manire de changer une constitution que l'on connait, c'est une situation de crise ou quelqu'un ou un petit groupe prend le pouvoir et remet les rgles a plat. Mais c'est illgale, non dmocratique et risqu. On risque tout btement la mort a ce petit jeu l...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La seule manire de changer une constitution que l'on connait, c'est une situation de crise ou quelqu'un ou un petit groupe prend le pouvoir et remet les rgles a plat. Mais c'est illgale, non dmocratique et risqu. On risque tout btement la mort a ce petit jeu l...


Oui, mais en faisant rien on la risque aussi. C'est a qui est beau dans ce genre de situations.  ::mouarf:: 

Et aucuns de nos politiciens actuels n'a l'toffe d'un Roosevelt, d'un Park Chung-hee ou d'un Lenine  ::roll::  Le systme produit des nains (au sens figur du terme  ::mouarf:: )  la chaine.  ::(:

----------


## Acropole

J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique comment le FN peut faire 20% dans les sondages et 10% aux cantonales.
a fait quand mme une marge d'erreur de 50%...

----------


## j.peg

> La seule manire de changer une constitution que l'on connait, c'est une situation de crise ou quelqu'un ou un petit groupe prend le pouvoir et remet les rgles a plat. Mais c'est illgale, non dmocratique et risqu. On risque tout btement la mort a ce petit jeu l...


la dictature comme seul recours de la dmocratie... il fallait y penser...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> la dictature comme seul recours de la dmocratie... il fallait y penser...


Roosevelt, le New Deal et des chmeurs qui construisent les routes pour 5$ par mois, a te dit rien?  ::mouarf::  Comme dmocratie, on a vu mieux hihi...
Je vais mme pas mentionner le fait que la version originale de la dmocratie a tenu 50 ans... Et la notre va pas faire beaucoup mieux...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique comment le FN peut faire 20% dans les sondages et 10% aux cantonales.
> a fait quand mme une marge d'erreur de 50%...


Ben, suffit d'avoir des candidats sur la moiti des cantons, et du supposer que le FN fait 0% l o il n'a pas de candidats. Simple non ?

----------


## Acropole

Ce que je veux dire par l c'est qu'il y a en ralit moins de mobilisation autour de ce partis que ne le laisse penser le sondage dont on parlait en dbut de discussion.
En ralit, mme, le FN fait 5% si on tiens compte de l'abstention (ou alors c'est dj pris en compte).

----------


## pmithrandir

> la dictature comme seul recours de la dmocratie... il fallait y penser...


Donne moi un seul exemple de changement de rgime qui ne s'est pas fait aprs une crise(ou pouss par la crise grandissante dans le cas des royauts qui abandonnent le pouvoir).
A chaque fois, le pouvoir tait dtenu de facon totalement anti dmocratique.

La seule constitution que j'ai en tete qui a t mise devant le peuple sans crise, ca de la manire normalement idale est celle de l'Europe. Mieux vaut ne pas dbattre longtemps sur le succs de cette opration.

Acropole, pour les sondages, attentions a ne pas confondre 2 elections, avec des modes de dsignations diffrents, entre elles. La prsidentielle n'a rien  voir avec les cantonales. Dj les gens votent pour une personnalit plus que pour un programme(c'est senc tre ca, et ca l'est assez dans les fait) et en plus, les gens savent qui est Marine Le Pen, au contraire de mr papy ou jeunot du coin que personne ne connait.

----------


## Acropole

> Donne moi un seul exemple de changement de rgime qui ne s'est pas fait aprs une crise(ou pouss par la crise grandissante dans le cas des royauts qui abandonnent le pouvoir).
> A chaque fois, le pouvoir tait dtenu de facon totalement anti dmocratique.


En mme temps, si il n'y a pas de crise, pourquoi changer de rgime ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> En mme temps, si il n'y a pas de crise, pourquoi changer de rgime ?


Par exemple, en ce moment, je pense que nous devrions le faire. Pourquoi attendre d'tre dans la crise pour changer, si l'on voit qu'elle arrive dans 10 ans  coup sur ?
Si on peut prvoir un peu pour l'enrayer au lieu d'attendre de se prendre le mur, c'est quand mme plus intelligent non ?

----------


## Acropole

Je pense que tout naturellement, en priode de transition, il y a ceux qui vont dans une des directions qui leur permettra de passer le cap et d'autres non. Ce n'est quaprs coup qu'on verra qui a fait un bon choix. Comme par exemple en Libye actuellement, ou en gypte et en Tunisie. Bien malin celui qui sait ce qu'il en ressortira et ce qu'il faut faire ds aujourd'hui.

----------


## juvamine

> J'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique comment le FN peut faire 20% dans les sondages et 10% aux cantonales.
> a fait quand mme une marge d'erreur de 50%...


On est sur de l'lection local. Il faut bien voir que beaucoup mettent un "nom connu" dans l'enveloppe parce que "il ne fait pas un mauvais boulot". La politique napparat qu'en deuxime plan...contrairement  ce que font croire les partis politique (grands comme petits). Car l, voter  gauche, ce n'est pas mettre une claque  Sarkozy.

Les mdias (surtout ceux de gauche...plonasme ?) sont en train de ddiaboliser le FN ! Pourquoi ?
Car le PS a + de chances de gagner contre le FN que contre l'UMP/NC.
Ils s'offusquent de voir la monte de Marine Le Pen, mais quand tu lis Lib' ou l'Huma', Le Pen semble plus frquentable que Sarko.
Tout ce qu'ils cherchent, c'est avoir un duel FN/PS au second tour en 2012.

A+
juva

----------


## Marco46

> Les mdias (surtout ceux de gauche...plonasme ?) sont en train de ddiaboliser le FN ! Pourquoi ?
> Car le PS a + de chances de gagner contre le FN que contre l'UMP/NC.
> Ils s'offusquent de voir la monte de Marine Le Pen, mais quand tu lis Lib' ou l'Huma', Le Pen semble plus frquentable que Sarko.
> Tout ce qu'ils cherchent, c'est avoir un duel FN/PS au second tour en 2012.
> 
> A+
> juva


Vu la responsabilit de TF1 sur 2002 je trouve que ce serait un juste retour des choses.

----------


## Marco46

> la dictature comme seul recours de la dmocratie... il fallait y penser...


Quand il va falloir rationner l'nergie il va bien falloir imposer des lois fortement antipathique, ce qui revient  dtruire la carrire politique de celui qui va crer la loi.

J'ai pas dit que a me fait plaisir, je dis par contre que c'est la seule solution. Question de survie.

----------


## j.peg

> Tout ce qu'ils cherchent, c'est avoir un duel FN/PS au second tour en 2012.


et c'est pire que de racler le vieux fond facho des franais pour draguer les voix de ce mme FN?

----------


## ManusDei

Je rajouterais que a pourrait galement arranger l'UMP.

Car la "menace" FN rduit les marges de manoeuvre de De Villepin, Morin, Borloo, enfin bref de toute opposition  droite.

Car si il y a en 2012 un second tour PS/FN, " cause" d'un De Villepin, d'un Morin ou d'un Borloo qui ont dcid de faire bande  part, ils seront tenus pour uniques responsables de l'chec aux lections.

De mme que  gauche a rduit les chances de Mlenchon, et au "centre" celles de Bayrou (mme combat, votez pour les deux gros partis historiques pour viter un second tour FN/autre, o vous n'auriez pas le choix dans le vote). Mlenchon siphonne des voix au PS, et Bayrou  la fois au PS et  l'UMP.

----------


## souviron34

je n'ai pas tout lu (j'ai saut 3 pages !!), mais juste par rapport  ce qui se dit depuis la dernire page :




> Le problme, c'est que mme si le mcontentement est prsent, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait rsoudre ce grand crat entre les politiques et le peuple.



Je l'ai dj mentionn dans d'autres dbats..

Cela ne pourra se faire que au travers d'une introspection trs douloureuse des Franais en gnral, pas seulement des partis...



Abandonner le systme caricatural qui fait que forcment ceux de l'autre bord sont indignes, fachos, etc etc...
Abandonner le systme caricatural que TF1 est la voix des Grands Patrons et que le Service Pulbic est la voix du Peuple ...
Abandonner le systme caricatural qui fait que les syndicats sont politiques au service d'une idologie avant d'tre des soutiens de leurs membres dans leur mtier...
Abandonner le systme caricatural o "tre croyant" est tre le Diable pour les athes..






En bref, on s'en sortira quand on acceptera simplement que le monde est fait d'opinions et de courants de penses divers, qui ont autant le droit d'tre que les autres... et autant de valeur..
Quand on acceptera la tolrance comme une VRAIE valeur, et pas comme un prtexte contredit dans les faits en permanence par ceux qui la prnent.
Quand on acceptera de raisonner en termes rels et non pas en termes idologiques (_voir les problmes d'immigrarion, de racisme, de chmage, d'inscurit, etc etc_)





Ce n'est effectivement pas pour demain, et je vais repartir vivre dans un pays o a se passe plus calmement, et o la tolrance relle est trs nettement plus grande.. Entranant d'ailleurs une joie de vivre bien suprieure  la morosit franaise...

----------


## pmithrandir

Souviron, ce pays, il vient bien de se payer des elections anticipe  :;): 

Plus srieusement, je rejoins ton opinion sur les franais qui sont vraiment schizo dans leurs demandes et leurs attentes. 
On ne peut pas mpriser les syndicats par exemple en allant pas voter, et par la mme occasion leur demander d'tre efficace. Si seulement il y avait un taux de participation de 25% ca sera dj un progrs... et on ne rve mme pas des 80% de votants...

Les franais pour moi ont un norme problme a voir plus loin que le bout de leur intret, voir celui de leur famille. Ils sont incapable de penser(dans leur ensemble) que les gens qui leur disent non ou qui pensent diffremment d'eux ne sont pas des cons ou des gens bizarres.
On le voit sur des thmatiques comme l'immigration, la religion, mais aussi sur la haine contre certains mtiers.

J'ai mis sur rue89 par exemple une rponse a quelqu'un qui se plaignait des tarifs de banque. Je lui ais expliqu que payer pour un service tait normal, qu'il y avait de la concurrence, et que a contrario, il fallait s'inquiter d'une banque ou tout est gratuit. Il faut bien qu'elle paye les conseillers et fasse le mme bnfice que les autres, donc elle risque plus l'argent investit. J'essayais aussi de lui expliquer que si il avait 500 euros de frais par an, c'est srement qu'il se dbrouillait mal et qu'il fallait qu'il en discute, a sa demande, avec son conseiller pour amliorer les choses. 
Que n'avais je pas dit, aussitt des rponses et des votes ngatifs me sont tomb dessus, j'avais os dfendre le banquier, forcement opulent mme si il gagne 1500 ou 2000 euros par mois. Personne n'a pu approuver que oui, ton banquier il ne se lve pas le matin en se disant, Aujourd'hui, je vais foutre 3 familles dans la merde, youpi...

C'est en prenant ses responsabilits sur sa vie que l'on apprend a respecter celle des autres, et a ne pas les accuser lorsque ca va mal. Si je me prends 100 euros de frais parce que j'explose mon dcouvert pendant un mois, je ne me plains pas, j'ai lu le contrat et je sais ce que ca coute d'tre  dcouvert. J'ai aussi le bon  sens de m'inquiter quand je descend en dessous de zero, et pas quand j'approche de la limite de mon dcouvert.


Sardou a dit une phrase dans une chanson que j'aime beaucoup, mme si le reste de la chanson ne correspond pas a mes ides obligatoirement.

"On a le pays que l'on mrite."

----------


## ManusDei

> En bref, on s'en sortira quand on acceptera simplement que le monde est fait d'opinions et de courants de penses divers, qui ont autant le droit d'tre que les autres... et autant de valeur..
> Quand on acceptera la tolrance comme une VRAIE valeur, et pas comme un prtexte contredit dans les faits en permanence par ceux qui la prnent.
> Quand on acceptera de raisonner en termes rels et non pas en termes idologiques (_voir les problmes d'immigrarion, de racisme, de chmage, d'inscurit, etc etc_)


Je pense trs franchement que tu peux commencer par ce post. Surtout pour les deux premiers points.
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post5874799

----------


## souviron34

*@pmithrandir :*

disons que je viens d'un milieu extrmement militant, et je me rend compte (_c'est un peu tard, d'ailleurs, mais pendant longtemps j'tais loin_)  quel point c'est sectaire et avec des oeillres et de l'intolrance..

Les amis sont automatiquement de la mme famille politique, il est inconcevable d'tre amis avec des gens qui ne pensent pas comme vous, voire mme de parler  des gens qui ne pensent pas comme vous ...

Et pourtant, par exemple dans ma famille, c'tait fait en parlant de grands idaux sur la Libert, sur l'clairement (_au sens du XVIIIme sicle_), et sur la "mixit sociale"...




L'abandon progressif de l'intrt et/ou de la foi envers la/les politiques est  mon avis principalement d  ce sectarisme forcen... et born..

(_bien que cela me peine beaucoup d'avoir  admettre que mes parents taient borns tout en tant militants pour le mieux-tre gnral_)..

Mais je suis copain avec un gars qui a l'exprience familiale de *l'autre* extrme, et _nous avons la mme exprience_i...

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense trs franchement que tu peux commencer par ce post. Surtout pour les deux premiers points.
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post5874799


euh..

Ai-je fait montre d'intolrance ???


A ce que je sache , allez faire la guerre chez quelqu'un qui n'agit pas selon vos principes, elle est l, l'intolrance, non ???




Et si c'est par rapport aux remarques vous concernant, qui au demeurant concernaient plutt l'attitude gnrale, il n'y a aucune intolrance, juste le fait que justement je n'ai pas encore (tout  fait) baiss les bras afin de faire prendre conscience des contradictions internes lors de grands discours de gens se posant en moralisateurs...

Je suis simplement las des donneurs de leons ou de gens s'rigeant en parangons de principes ou de vertus....

----------


## pmithrandir

> *@pmithrandir :*
> Les amis sont automatiquement de la mme famille politique, il est inconcevable d'tre amis avec des gens qui ne pensent pas comme vous, voire mme de parler  des gens qui ne pensent pas comme vous ...


Vous n'imaginez pas mon sursaut lorsque ma copine m'a dit qu'elle tait sarkosyste.... Bon, on s'en remet, 4 ans aprs on est toujours ensemble et on a dcouvert le monde, en dcouvrant aussi des faons diffrentes de penser en se cotoyant.

Mais effectivement, les gens restent entre eux et se montent le bourrichon entre eux contre "l'ennemi".

----------


## ManusDei

> Ai-je fait montre d'intolrance ???
> 
> 
> A ce que je sache , allez faire la guerre chez quelqu'un qui n'agit pas selon vos principes, elle est l, l'intolrance, non ???


Ben, t'as pas l'air trs ouvert sur la question.

Ca fait quelques pages qu'on te dit qu'on estime qu'une guerre et une guerre civile c'est diffrent (mme si oui il y a des morts dans les deux cas, et que l'un n'est pas plus propre ou sale que l'autre), que mme si on trouve que lcher des bombes c'est pas terrible, laisser Khadafi massacrer une partie de la population c'est pas mieux, que oui y a risque qu'il en ressorte pire, mais qu'il y a aussi chance qu'il en ressorte mieux (sachant que la situation  la base est pas franchement acceptable).

Ce qui ressort du post (surtout du dbut), c'est qu'on est pour la guerre chez les autres, quand c'est les autres qui se font flinguer et pas nous, et qu'on a aucun sens de la ralit (mais toi si). Bref t'as tes arguments, ta vision des choses, et t'as l'air d'en avoir absolument rien  faire de ce qu'on peut penser ou voir les choses diffrement, sauf pour nous dire qu'on veut appliquer notre vision de la dmocratie (tordue et anti-libert)  tout le monde, que a leur plaise ou non, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

C'est pas toujours le cas, loin de l, mais c'est l'impression que j'ai en lisant tes posts sur ces deux sujets.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce qui ressort du post (surtout du dbut), c'est qu'on est pour la guerre chez les autres, quand c'est les autres qui se font flinguer et pas nous, et qu'on a aucun sens de la ralit (mais toi si). Bref t'as tes arguments, ta vision des choses, et t'as l'air d'en avoir absolument rien  faire de ce qu'on peut penser ou voir les choses diffrement, sauf pour nous dire qu'on veut appliquer notre vision de la dmocratie (tordue et anti-libert)  tout le monde, que a leur plaise ou non, ce qui n'est pas le cas.


non pas vraiment...

Je ne dis pas (ni ne discute) le fait que vous soyez de cette opinion.. C'est que voys soyez de cette opinion tout en dfendant par ailleurs (y compris sur ce sujet) des principes "gnraux"..

Ce qui m'pate c'est ce que je dis au dbut du post en question :

vous semblez dfendre l'intervention au nom de principes,mais l'application de ces principes en France pour dcider de cette action n'est pas  l'ordre du jour..

Je trouve donc simplement qu'il y a l une contradiction...

Car si des principes existent, c'est que justement ce sont des principes, qui ne devraient souffrit d'aucune exception, en particulier si c'est au nom de ces principes qu'on intervient...

On devrait tre irrprochable..

Alors que ces opinions soient dfendues par des gens aux opinions peu arrtes en gnral ne me drange pas.. Mais c'est quand justement on a des opinions ancres dans des principes que le non-repect de ces principes me choque...


Je ne parle pas du "sens des ralits" .. Et en ce qui concerne l'intervention en tant que telle, je ne suis pas pour je l'ai dit, mais je peux comprendre qu'on soit pour..  C'est juste le "balayage" de la gravit de l'engagement dans lequel on entrane le peuple franais et du non-respect des rgles gnrales (l'esprit de la loi plutt que la lettre) parce que "la loi l'autorise"..

D'ailleurs ,  ce sujet, les 3 jours sont passs et le Parlement n'a touours pas t consult  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> On devrait tre irrprochable..


C'est impossible d'tre irrprochable (mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on ne doit pas continuer  essayer de l'tre, et on doit le faire).





> D'ailleurs ,  ce sujet, les 3 jours sont passs et le Parlement n'a touours pas t consult


Et il aurait d, et j'aimerais bien qu'il le soit rapidement. En fait j'aimerais surtout qu'on change la Constitution, vu que cette consultation n'offre aucune possibilit au parlement de stopper l'action du prsident, mais permet juste de l'informer, et de justifier l'action.

J'aurais bien mis que je m'en souviendrais en 2012, mais j'ai dj dcid de ne pas voter pour N.Sarkozy, si il dcidait de se reprsenter.

----------


## j.peg

> non pas vraiment...
> 
> 
> Car si des principes existent, c'est que justement ce sont des principes, qui ne devraient souffrit d'aucune exception, en particulier si c'est au nom de ces principes qu'on intervient...
> 
> On devrait tre irrprochable..


Ca a marche au pays des bisounours , pas dans la ralit ... Le respect intransigeant des principes est la base de tous les ...ismes (fascisme, communisme, islamisme, christianisme, etc...) ....sauf du ralisme.

----------


## souviron34

> Ca a marche au pays des bisounours , pas dans la ralit ... Le respect intransigeant des principes est la base de tous les ...ismes (fascisme, communisme, islamisme, christianisme, etc...) ....sauf du ralisme.


je suis bien d'accord, mais alors on ne se targue pas d'agir pour des principes...  ::aie:: 

Si on veut agir pour le principe dmocratique, la moindre des choses est d'tre dmocratique soi-mme.  :;):  :;): 

Si on veut agir pour le principe de "non-assistance  personne en danger", il ne faut pas en mettre d'autres en danger...

----------


## Acropole

On va voir apparatre le nologisme Dmocratisme, quel dfaitisme.

----------


## j.peg

> je suis bien d'accord, mais alors on ne se targue pas d'agir pour des principes... 
> 
> Si on veut agir pour le principe dmocratique, la moindre des choses est d'tre dmocratique soi-mme. 
> 
> Si on veut agir pour le principe de "non-assistance  personne en danger", il ne faut pas en mettre d'autres en danger...


on en revient  quelques posts plus haut , donc, il aurait mieux valu ne rien faire...

sinon: je ne me suis jamais targu d'agir pour des principes, ni n'ai indiqu qu'il fallait agir selon un principe ..
si tu me rponds en me citant, merci de rpondre  ce que je dis , pas aux autres posts et sutout pas en me disantque je dois respecter des principes, alors que je viens de dire que le concept mme de respect de principes tait non raliste....

----------


## souviron34

> on en revient  quelques posts plus haut , donc, il aurait mieux valu ne rien faire...
> 
> sinon: je ne me suis jamais targu d'agir pour des principes, ni n'ai indiqu qu'il fallait agir selon un principe ..
> si tu me rponds en me citant, merci de rpondre  ce que je dis , pas aux autres posts et sutout pas en me disantque je dois respecter des principes, alors que je viens de dire que le concept mme de respect de principes tait non raliste....



euh...

Je rpondais  ton post cit MAIS j'explicitais mon point par rapport  d'autres (pas par rapport  toi)...

Puisque ton post citait le mien, et que le mien tait en rponse  ManusDei...

Faut suivre  :;):  :;):

----------

